# [Full] Epic game!



## electric-ant (Mar 9, 2003)

Anyone interested in running an epic game? I would like to participate in one, although I don't think I can commit enough time to DM myself. However, I'll certainly be able to keep up about a post per day, so don't let that scare you off. 

I'm thinking a lower-level, more serious game (not implying uber-high level ones aren't serious, of course), that's somewhere in the range of level 25.

We could do a published campaign setting if that's what everyone wants; I personally have access to just the FRCS as far as settings go, but I could adapt for something else.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 9, 2003)

I might be interested as being a player.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 9, 2003)

You'd have a player here....I'm DM'ing one game as it is...(course, both of you know that, hehe)


----------



## Sulli (Mar 10, 2003)

ill join, but DMing is a nother story, not rilly good at it and i don't have the time to comite to it.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 10, 2003)

also interested as a player, but I wouldn't know where to start as a gm...


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 10, 2003)

Interested. I want try an epic character in play.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 11, 2003)

I would love to participate. I didn't get to join the other 2 epic games when they were doing signups. The epic games are popular.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

It's b/c: 
A) They're rare.
B) Everyone loves POWER, and Epic games ARE POWER.
C) Few DMs have good ideas for EPIC campaigns

Anyways, I'ld like to join this, but it seems there's allready a lot of PLAYERS... Do I dare throw my hat in as a GM?

I warn you now, it would mean lots of DM characters, Dragons, and Gods.. Very few 'monsters'.

For books allowed, I'ld go with just the CORE, plus of course the ELH.

If people are willing for that, I can probably DM.. assuming, of course, We get my computer fixed or replaced this week, like we're supposed to.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

Is that a proposal?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

> Is that a proposal?




"Will you marry me?"

*L*

Yeah, I guess it is.  If people are willing to play with JUST the 'core' books, with anything outside that approved.. not on a 'book-by-book' basis, but on a case by case basis.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

Cool...hmmmmm....

Core being PHB and Splat? or just PHB and ELH?

I'll see if i can't scrape a character together...


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 11, 2003)

Hmm...actually, I've been thinking a bit.

I think I could take on the job as a DM.

Here's the thing, though:

Jemal's post really, really rubbed me the wrong way. I'm interested in an epic campaign because, in my opinion, it's the best way to keep the mood of an epic (and I mean that in the real definition, not as in your level > 20) adventure, like a real fictional narrative, almost.

While it's certainly possible to create that mood with all the limitations inherent in a low-level campaign (and in fact, I think a low-level campaign is the other best way to recreate a fantasy epic - after all, what character past 5th level fears goblins? And how many protagonists in fantasy don't stop in their tracks in fear at the mention of a hoard of goblins and orcs swarming into the village? But I'm getting off-track), it's more difficult due to those very limitations. Epic (in the D&D sense) campaigns are about removing limits and stretching possibilities for a more cinematic feel. How many novels and movies have you read/seen where a character goes "Sorry, William. I'm all out of 3rd-level slots for the day, so I guess I can't fireball those trolls afterall," and starts chucking rocks at the enemies? That's why I was interested in an epic game. 

Hmmm. Longer and more rantish than I expected. Hope I haven't driven anyone away.  Well, keeping that in mind, here are some guidelines for the game:


I'm going to ask a minimum of literary ability here. Now, I'm not expecting huge page-long posts - in fact, it's perfectly OK if you have just a one-liner or something to confirm an action or "Thraxus leaps through the portal behind Caram, hoping whatever waits behind is not hostile." Just keep the feel of the adventure and SPELLCHECK, and we'll all get along. 
I have some vague ideas which I expect to coagulate into a plot (any day now!), and it will probably be a mix of roleplay and good ol' roll-the-die-thwack-the-monster playing - maybe 50/50, maybe 60/40, we'll see how it turns out. When you make your characters, go ahead and optimize, but don't blatantly min/max and make choices like three archer prestige classes to get those keen arrows, improved criticals, increased range, and close combat shots while not taking the other abilities meant for flavor. Speaking of prestige classes, if you choose one, please try and limit yourself to only one, but if you have a reasonably good justification, I'll accomodate.
Make a character of 26th level. For stats, 5d6 drop two lowest, then assign as you wish. You can include stuff from core, ELH, and splatbooks (current errata, esp. bladesinger and S&F weapons), and the Books of Eldritch Might. Forgotten Realms stuff MIGHT be OK, just let me know before you tack it on, and I'll decide whether it's kosher.
2.5 million gold and 20k "extra" experience points beyond whichever level you start at - experience points can be spent on epic spells and item creation, and since the pace of PbP games tend to be slow and I doubt we'll be leveling a whole lot (I may be surprised), you can also can buy epic feats at 10k per feat. Go ahead and dip under 26th level, if you wish. No limits on how much can be spent on one item, but be reasonable.
This bullet is reserved for the thing I forgot.

So, after all that I'll just ask you to keep in mind that this is going to be the first time I've run a game, EVER, so I don't know if I'll be able to keep myself to the standards I set.  Feel free to run screaming, I won't be insulted if you decide you'd rather not play.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 11, 2003)

Wow, three posts while I was typing.  Y'all can decide what you want to do.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

Well...I'm torn...I LOVE options (any of the players in my group would attest to that), but I'm so desperate to actually play an epic character that I'd go either way.  I understand ant's point about epic being all about diversity and all...hmmmm...unless Jemal can come up with somethin better, I would have to say I'd like to try ant's game...it's just more my type...


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm in no matter who the GM is. Both–ants and Jemals–_ proposals _  sound interesting at their current states.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

Yo Ant, if you wanna DM go ahead, I was just offering cuz nobody else had comeforward and I liked the idea.
Sorry if I rub you thre wrong way, but if you take offense to my words, that's your problem not mine.  
I just like playing by core rules, ok?  if u don't like limits, that's fine, but unlike most people out there that join these high level games, I don't have the resources to create a super-ultra-powergaming-character.  I don't buy every book that comes out, and I'm one of those old-fashioned guys who actually believes that if you want a book, you should buy it, not pirate it from Kazoo or whatever it is. 
I've found any high level character using the splat-books ends up being a super-character in their field.. Unhitable, Unkillable, can't fail a save, Kills with one shot, Always hits, minimum 20 damage per shot with 12 attacks per round, spells with DCs over 80, etc, etc.  
When it's that kinda game, it's just no fun to us normal guys who're stuck thinking a +5 vorpal keen g.sword with improved crit and weapon specialization or a spell with a save dc over 30 is actually worth using.  

ON a side note, one time I made what I thought was the BEST POSSIBLE mage ever.. lvl 20 Sorc, PHB/DMG only, and then my friend made a lvl 15 Sorc using splatbooks, and his lvl 15 was able to single handedly beat mine 9 times out of 10. Neither of us used prestige classes, the only differences were feats, equipment, and spells.  We did the battle 10 times, to limit the 'random effect', and the only reason I won ANY of them was b/c he rolled a 1 on a save vs my finger of death.

SO that's another reason I only allow core books, but mainly it's b/c when I DM, I actually like knowing what my PCS can do.. not having 200 different books means I would need info.

Anyways, if you're not pissed at me for disagreeing with you, and you want me, I might be able to make a character that's almost half as powerful as I could put together with more books, but if you're willing to have a mere mortal among your players, I'll apply. 
Other reason I'm willing to try is b/c of your 'No blatant min-maxing' thing, which means I might actually have a chance to contribute to the team with my PHB-DMG-ELH character with only 1 or two 'normal' classes, and maybe a prestige class if I find one that fits.  SO, who makes the 'final cut'.

Oh, and if anyone would still like to play in an Epic game like the one I described in my last post, just say so and If I get enough interest I'll think up an idea and maybe post a recruitment thread If I can come up with something I think is worthy of your time.


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm interested in either game.

Using Core Rules certainly makes character creation much simpler.  Of course, there's a noticeable lack of feats designed for characters between 10th and 20th level, with just PHB feats.  

Of course, beyond raw power, cool prestiges or feats from supplements can inspire unusual characters.  Or make otherwise unplayable character concepts useful.

I think the key thing is to make sure every character is unequaled in his niche.  The rogue probably shouldn't have better attacks and do more damage without sneak attack than the pure tank.  The fighter probably shouldn't buy lots of +30 skill items, so he fights better than the rogue and has comparable skills.  Save DCs need to be watched carefully, otherwise encounters end when the wizard acts.  Also, characters generally need to be on the same min max level.  

I think it's obvious that the DM needs to know what characters are capable of doing.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 11, 2003)

ant:

Do you have any alignment preferences? Do you allow templates? I was thinking about making either a human assassin or an elven mage (maybe a druid).



> 2.5 million gold and 20k "extra" beyond whichever level you start at




Let me see if I understood this correctly. 2.5 million is the standard starting wealth for 26th level characters. What does this 20k extra beyond our starting level mean then? Is it extra 20k to the starting wealth regardless of level (total of 2.52 million at 26th level), or do we get the extra wealth every time we level up?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 11, 2003)

Oops, that's 20k extra _experience points_! I originally had said "345k experience points" but I changed that when I realized people might want +x ECL races.

That's intended for item creation and epic spells.

Just a note about epic spells: I encourage you to create your own. If you use the ones in the book, re-calculate the Spellcraft DCs, as they are incorrect in several cases, but I'm not aware of all of them. The order for DCs is [seeds] then [factors] then [multipliers] then [mitigating factors].

Alignment can be whatever, but I'd prefer a good/lawful 'bent' towards the party as a whole.

Jemal:

Oh, I understand completely. It's not you that rubbed me the wrong way, it's just your comment about how most people enjoy epic games because they're are all about m4d 733|3 p0w3r!!11!

Yeah, I realize how different a min/max party and an 'optimized' one will be. I decided to use splatbooks because that gives more choice with prestige classes, which I suspect will be a major factor in high-level characters.

Anyone who posts a character who posted before I edited the title to "Full" can contribute, which is, if I'm correct, everyone who's posted in this thread so far.

Also, for magic items: I'd rather you not have magic items with more than +60 in skill bonuses total. That's one of the most unbalancing possibilities for item creation, but it's also practically required for epic spells to be anything more than another 10d6 points of damage.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

Couple of questions...

Are Intelligence modifiers retroactive in your games? (like constitution?)

Do we roll for HP or is it max at every level?

How does Skill Focus work in your games?

Are you familiar with the Arcan Lord prestige class from Dragon Magazine #297?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

I believe it's been asked before, but.. what Alignment restrictions or alignment preferences do you have?  And do you allow creation of new items as per the table in the back of the DMG? (and, of course, using the price/xp cost modifiers in the beginning of the "Epic Magic Items" chapter.)


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2003)

Err, I didn't post here before the title was changed to full.  

Jemal:


> *Alignment can be whatever, but I'd prefer a good/lawful 'bent' towards the party as a whole.*


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 12, 2003)

Victim, that will make eight, but I guess it will be okay for you to join.

Just to let y'all know, I probably won't be able to wait around for everyone to post their actions, so whenever a sizable minority (3-4) agrees to do something as a party, it will be done. For combat, I'd appreciate if you would all post with your character sheet a couple things your character will do in combat if you haven't responded. That way, we can keep this flowing with such a large number of players.

New items are fine, just like epic spells, but make sure you run them past me first. For the most part the rules are fair, though there are occasional places where they'll fail - like _bracers of quickened true strike_ or contingent _heal_ spells.

Just a note on the alignment thing: the campaign will be more-or-less "save the kingdom from the big scary d--oops," so you need to have some motivation for helping people out, whether it be a bent towards law/good or something else.

I've ingeniously plotted a clever way (read: stole an idea off the boards) to introduce y'all into the campaign without you knowing too much about the world. Actually, my idea is worn-down and cliched, but it works, and it's the only way I can figure out to have such powerful characters without having spent so much time already adventuring together and making yourself extraordinarily well-known. I could do the latter also, but it would tangle things up a bit. 

If you're making a cleric, here's what you need to know:

It might be easier to venerate an ideal, rather than a specific deity. If you do this, you may choose any two domains you want.
You may also venerate an elemental power. In this case, you choose the domain for your element and one more.
If neither of these appeals, you can also choose a specific deity. I'm crafting the world around the adventure, and here is what I have for religion so far: There are three major gods, one of each law, neutrality, and chaos. The god of law is Eldus - his portfolio includes knowledge, magic, warfare, and society.  His symbol is a fist surrounded by a nimbus of blue. The god of neutrality is Namur - his portfolio is time, travel, as well as dreams and the night. His symbol is a stylized mongoose in front of a crescent moon - he is often associated with the moon. Also, for those of you keeping track, I am including a 'dreamscape' like the one in ELH (by the epic spell) but also similar to the one in Manual of the Planes - this will be the primary transitive plane. The goddess of chaos is Chara, and her portfolio is nature, life, the earth, and also hunting and bounty. Her symbol is a green sun emblem. Go ahead and pick domains that have a semi-obvious connection to the portfolios.

Anyone read the Deathgate novels, by the way? The general cosmology will be vaguely similar to that - separated into four elemental worlds, but they will not be dependant on each other, nor will they be out of contact. In addition, society has only risen up the 'air' world, with - yes! - flying islands, everyone's favorite, unless you submitted to the WotC setting search.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 12, 2003)

sorry i haven't posted yet but is there any class restrictions on or what????

and we get to roll our own stats??. so i take it we are on a trust system for the stats??.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 12, 2003)

> For stats, 5d6 drop two lowest, then assign as you wish.




Yes, a trust system for stats. Roll your own hitpoints as well, but reroll ones on a 1d4, ones and twos on a 1d6, 1-3 on a 1d8, and 1-4 on a 1d10 or 1d12.

There are no class restrictions beyond a maximum of a single prestige class unless you have a good justification. If the epic progression is posted in Epic Insights and you want to take that, go ahead. Otherwise, if you want to take it beyond 10, you can post an epic progression for your prestige class, and I'll change it if necessary.


----------



## Victim (Mar 12, 2003)

Here's what I rolled for stats:
17
11
16
11
13
10

I'm going to play my cleric.  Is Heirophant okay?  I don't plan on taking Spell Power more than once.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 12, 2003)

Heirophant is fine, but no epic progression for it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 12, 2003)

Like I mentioned in my last post I was thinking of making a lawful evil assassin. Only ways that I can fit it to your campaign is that he's a royal assassin with orders, or he's paid to kill someone. If this is a bother I'll go with the mage.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 12, 2003)

He won't be a royal or paid assassin, as that won't fit with the start to the game I have in mind....

I just realized how much time you're all probably going to be dumping into your backgrounds. I was hoping for a surprise, but I'll let you all know so you can stay consistent:

You are all heroes of the world from thousands of years ago, and were a major part in the birth of society as we know it. After your job was done - you defended islands until proper fortifications could be established, you sought out the Necromancer who wanted to bring civilization under his sway, you cast the magic that lifted the islands from the ground, etc. - you were all placed into a deep sleep by Namur himself, with only a prophecy that one day you will awake when you are most needed. You awake, campaign starts. Boom.

...so back to the assassin, I can certainly see him as someone who, say, hunted down the leaders of invading hordes while the wizards prepared their spells to animate the islands. He can still be a not-nice guy, with a strong desire to keep society together.

In any case, I had originally intended for you to discover this - your characters would not remember who they were or why they were to be awakened. This was intended to be an important roleplay hook.  Oh, well - I can make it work this way too, as no one will remember you except as a legend passed down from king to king.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 12, 2003)

Ant...this is my idea for an epic wizard...tell me what you think...

Abjurer 10/Incantrix 13/Arcane Lord* 3

*Arcane Lord is found in the #297 issue of Dragon Magazine...I can send you the class if you like...


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 12, 2003)

What the players know is different than what the characters know. Although it still will be a slight spoiler. You could just have said that we wake up somewhere in the start without remembering who we are and why are we here, so no background is necessary. I think that wouldn't be a spoiler since that's probably the first thing you were going to post when you started the game anyway.

We could picture the assassin bit like Hugh the Hand (yes, I've read the Death Gate Cycle as well and liked it). A dark assassin who killed for money, but the events took hold of him, and he ended up being a hero.

Only thing is that I'm still bit worried how he could fit in this story.  Maybe he could have gone through a slight alignment change since then (lawful neutral with evil tendencies). That would make it easier to get him along.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ok this helps me refine my concept a bit... half-orc Holy liberator for now... a free-thinking paladin-type.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 12, 2003)

That's OK, Arknath, except if you take the improved metamagic feat in addition to the incantatrix ability, be aware that you can't pile metamagics on top of each other - e.g., no three-times empowered _fireballs_ or double-intensified _horrid wiltings_. That makes the feat about the same as improved spell capacity - otherwise improved metamagic doubles in efficiency every time you add a metamagic.

[Edit: clarification, you can use multiple metamagics, like quicken spell with maximize, but not the same one multiple times. ]

I'll need the ability descriptions for the Arcane Lord; I've seen it but I don't have the magazine on hand.



> What the players know is different than what the characters know. Although it still will be a slight spoiler. You could just have said that we wake up somewhere in the start without remembering who we are and why are we here, so no background is necessary. I think that wouldn't be a spoiler since that's probably the first thing you were going to post when you started the game anyway.




Too late now!  You would have been quickly enlightened, anyway, given the first encounter I planned, so it'll all work itself out.


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

ant,

I'm interested as an alternate, if someone doesn't start up.

Keia


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 12, 2003)

You didn't mention yet how increased intelligence affects skill points. Note there are three ways to gain intelligence: levelling, magic, and aging.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 12, 2003)

Oops- skill points from intelligence will be retroactive, to make bookkeeping a lot easier. However, intelligence gain from magic items that's not an inherent bonus (_headband of intellect_, etc.) doesn't contribute towards your skill points.

If you're using _wish_ to increase your stats, you need to pay the experience point cost yourself, or have an XP rod-thingy from ELH, which reduces by 2k IIRC, except only once per day, and stat-increasing _wishes_ need to be cast in succession.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

Can I play a Sorceror/Fighter named Haplo with a dog familiar, and with a bumbling Wizard named Alfred for a Cohort?

In other words, yes I've read the cycle.  It's actually one of my favourite series.

Seriously, though, I'm thinking of a lvl Sorc/Archmage (Forgotten Realms handbook).
If you're not allowing Archmage, I'll probably be going with an Epic Druid or Monk... though I do have a kickass idea for an archer.  
too many choices.. *sigh*


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

Forgot the stats I rolled: 

18
16
15
15
14
12


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is what I rolled up:

18
15
15
15
15
7

Since I rolled a 7, I figured I would put it in intelligence. I want to take a chance at playing a dumb character for once.  What do you think DM?


----------



## Victim (Mar 12, 2003)

You lucky people really suck.  

I'm thinking of going with the following arrangement:
STR 11
DEX 10
CON 16
INT 13
WIS 17
CHA 11

With the following feats: Extend Spell, Improved Initiative, Empower Spell, Scribe Scroll, Holy Spell (Int boost needed of course), Persistent Spell, Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Eschew Materials, Epic Spellcasting, Ignore Material Components.

I was thinking of buying Bonus Domain, if I have enough XP left after Epic spell development.  I was working on an Epic version of GMW.

Santify Weapon
Fortify base seed, but at DC 19 for greater magic weapon.

The DC increases at 4 per plus for Fortify, so getting up to +5 costs an 16.  

Feedback from long ago stated that the DC per plus should increase for Epic class bonuses, even though there's no such limitation on stat bonuses and such.  I'll go with +8 DC per bonus over +5 for now.

So getting a +10 weapon for 20 hours has a DC of 75.  

The weapon should count as blessed (ad hoc +2), and the caster should have the option of upgrading non-enhancement bonus weapon properties to the epic versions by reducing the enchancement bonus gained.  For example, if someone has a +1 Flaming weapon, Santify weapon could temporarily make it a +10 Flaming weapon.  Or it could be used to upgrade the flaming property to Fiery Blasting.  Since there's a +5 difference between Flaming and Fiery Blasting, the enhancement bonus granted by the spell is +5.  Instead of a +10 Flaming sword, you could have a +5 Fiery Blasting sword - both are +11 equivalent.  I'm thinking that this ability is about a +10 DC increase.

The spell should last at least one full day: +2

DC = 89

Too high.  Increasing the casting time by 10 min reduces the DC by 20 (69).  20d6 Backlash reduces it to 49.  That costs 441000 GP and 17640 XP.  Looks like Travanos won't be buying any extra feats.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 12, 2003)

Since we're going with just stats right now...this is what my unmodified stats are at this time...

Str 7 
Dex 14
Con 12
Int 15
Wis 15
Cha 14

still selecting spells, items and feats...lots of (fun) work left yet..


----------



## Sulli (Mar 13, 2003)

ok here is my stats.

18
17
16
15
14
13

i am not kiding, these are the stats that i rolled. 

i havent decided what i will be yet but i will decide tonight and get back to you tomorrow or tonight.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 13, 2003)

Epic spell looks fine - that's "Sanctify" by the way. 

A couple things I'd do differently, though:

Remember you can have up to +60 in skill bonuses - that's probably +30 Spellcraft and +30 Knowledge (religion) in your case, though you may have other plans. At 26th level, that's 29 ranks + 30 enhancement + stat bonus for probably around 60-65 ranks, and you can always take 10 on your epic spell checks.
Add extra targets for +10 DC each, so you don't have to cast it over and over and burn all those heal spells.
Increase the duration - it can be increased by 20 hours (100% increase) for only +2 DC each - it might be worthwhile to make it last a few days or a week or even longer if you don't have to cast it at the start of each day, especially if you do something clever like stagger the castings every few days so you can use a rod of excellent magic and a 2000 XP component instead of backlash.

It's not min/maxing, it's common sense.  Any epic spellcaster worth their salt is not going to waste stacks of gold and experience points on sub-optimal spells.  In any case, I have yet to see a truly unbalanced epic spell (that was also developed correctly).

Also remember you can buy a rod of excellent magic for the low, low price of 650k gold and use that in lieu of experience points.

Try to develop your characters independently, but go ahead and post your characters whenever they're ready....I'm interested in seeing what y'all have come up with.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 13, 2003)

i have one question.
for deepwood sniper (master of the wind) they have an ability that reduces concelement by 30 % at 10th level. a feat in the EHB allows the character to ignor any concelement or cover up to nine-tenths. now if a player had 100% concelement. would a deepwood sniper be able to hit him or would the 30% reduction happen afte the feats effects happened.

would the 30% come off the concelement so that the feat could remove the concelement completly???, or would this just not work.

Feat name: Uncanny accuracy Page 68 EHB
Deepwood sniper: Masters of the wild Page 52.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

Another question...do you limit the number of rings worn at once?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2003)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *ok here is my stats.
> 
> 18
> 17
> ...




I wouldn't doubt it, Sulli tends to get... unusual roles.  It happens to all of us around these parts.
Don't even ask about Arobius... *Shudder* First guy I know to ever kill 3 creatures in a row.. single handedly.. with nothing but crit hits. (a Dragon, a naga, and a Giant.) AND THAT'S NOT EVEN THE WORST PART......

Anyways, I've got a few questions: 
Regarding Prestige classes that aren't included in the ELH for Epic progresion..
Are we allowed to 'modify' some prestige classes so that they have Epic lvls (IE Archmage lvl 6+, or Duelist LVL 11+, etc) and run it by you for clearance?
Or if not, then is maxing out a Prestige class 'justification' for taking another?
IE If I have 5 lvls in, say "Master Bowman" (Quintessential Fighter), could I start taking lvls of Arcane Archer or Loremaster?


----------



## Victim (Mar 13, 2003)

Hmm.  I should have spelled that correctly.  It's Sanctify in my notes.

I made the spell up in class, so obviously there's room for improvements.  I mostly wanted to check the DC adjustments I was making.  Besides, just because Travanos can make Epic spells with DC of 60+ doesn't mean that those spells are affordable.  Cheap is good.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 13, 2003)

> . now if a player had 100% concelement. would a deepwood sniper be able to hit him or would the 30% reduction happen afte the feats effects happened.




Hmm....100% percent concealment usually means you cannot be seen at all, such as when you're a thousand feet away in a heavy fog. I'm gonna say that the deepwood sniper's ability comes after the feat - otherwise it would mean you can hit anything, anywhere, no matter whether you can see it or not, especially when combined with the feat that removes all range penalties for anything in line of sight.



> Another question...do you limit the number of rings worn at once?




Two, plus more if you want to take the Additional Magic Item epic feat for it. 



> Regarding Prestige classes that aren't included in the ELH for Epic progresion..




5-level prestige classes don't go past five levels, and archmage would be a bit on the far side of balance if it did anyway. Archmage as a 5-level class is fine, though.

I'm not familiar with the Master Bowman, since I don't have the Quintessential Series......

I'm wavering on this, but I think it would probably be OK to add arcane archer to another 'completed' prestige class, since arcane archer is more a refinement of abilities, rather than a new way of life (Order of the Bow) on the roleplay side, nor is it a 'dip-and-choose' class like the Deepwood Sniper.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

Ant...I've got the Arcane Lord ready for you to look at...how would you like to receive it?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 13, 2003)

E-mail - electric_ant01@yahoo.com is the address I set up to field all the spam that will come with anytime I need to use e-mail on the boards.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't know which book Arcane Lord is from.. Could you e-mail a copy to me, too?  I'ld like to see what its like, I've been hearing about it..
Jemal@shaw.ca


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

Its actually from Dragon #297...it's a pretty kick ass class..


----------



## Calim (Mar 13, 2003)

*another try*

I was hoping that if there were an Opportunity in either Jemal's game or yours Ant that I could hope in.  I would be willing as in in Jemal's game to play either a character or a cohort it is just up to you.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok here's what I rolled:
18
14
12
15
15
13
very good, although it's not surprising considering the method...
One question- this is the first epic level character I have ever attempted to make... essentially I am going to keep it simple and go with Fighter 10, Holy liberator 16.  How should the epic holy liberator look?  I was thinking exactly like the epic paladin actually, minus the increased cure disease at each level (turning, smite, companion and spellcasting improve, same epic feats etc)  The only possible replacement for the cure disease ability would be a +1 to the granted subversion bonus or something like that... does this look good to people?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 13, 2003)

If it were me, I'd suggest that the subervsion could be done like this:

_Greater Subversion: _ As _subversion_ but the liberator can do it in half the time and it effects any level of charm or compulsion. 

This would probably be best at every seven levels and maybe greater could give a Charisma mod x 1.5 bonus to another save or an extra chance to save if the target fails the first OR automatically break charms/compulsions of a certain level or less...

Just some things to think about...


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 13, 2003)

Should have done my research... I found it in the epic progressions web enhancement


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 14, 2003)

> I was hoping that if there were an Opportunity in either Jemal's game or yours Ant that I could hope in. I would be willing as in in Jemal's game to play either a character or a cohort it is just up to you.




Hmm, there's not much room for a cohort in the opening scene (how many heroes are buried with their sidekicks? [actually more than you'd expect ]), but I can easily work you into the plot. 

However, doing that or adding another character would mean I'd have nine (!!) players, and I want to keep this game moving quickly.

I could split the party into two games, or add an 'opposing' party, but that would practically triple my workload, and I think I'm pretty much edging on my limit right now.

The only other way I can move the game along quickly would mean I would not have time to wait for everyone to post before determining actions. That would make an 'autopilot script' with your character sheet absolutely imperative. You would need prescribed actions to deal with a variety of actions besides combat, as well.



> If it were me, I'd suggest that the subervsion could be done like this:
> 
> Greater Subversion: As subversion but the liberator can do it in half the time and it effects any level of charm or compulsion.
> 
> ...




How about an epic feat?

*Greater Subversion* [Epic]
You are especially adept at breaking enchantments and dispelling compulsions.
Prerequisites: Charisma 19+, subversion class feature
Benefit: You may attempt a subversion effect as a standard action. In addition, the minimum conversation time is reduced to ten rounds. You may do other things that do not require speaking, including casting spells without a verbal component, but if you attack or perform an action the target perceives as an attack, the subversion is broken and you must start over.
Normal: You must spend five minutes in conversation, and the final effect takes a full-round action.

Also add "Familiar Spell" to the list of bonus feats for Holy Liberator for your celestial companion.

Just so you know, semi-permanent enhancement magic items qualify towards ability scores. If you lose them, you also lose the feat.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Oooohh nine players would be fun... 

...

...for the ninth player.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 14, 2003)

one quick question, could be buy a +8 tome of quickness(for example) and just calculate the actual price. reason i ask is because they don't have the prices in the EHB for the tome but they have them for the other items.

also do we post our characters here or e-mail them to you????.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 14, 2003)

> one quick question, could be buy a +8 tome of quickness(for example) and just calculate the actual price. reason i ask is because they don't have the prices in the EHB for the tome but they have them for the other items.




They aren't listed in the Epic-Level Handbook because the maximum inherent bonus, epic or not, is always +5, and the various tomes and manuals grant inherent bonuses. So no tomes over +5, and they don't stack with _wishes_.

Go ahead and post your characters here.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 14, 2003)

I am under the impression that I might be in the game (please please please), as I am one of the early posters.  
It will take a little while to post a character, I have been getting a lot of homework and papers lately. I will try to get it done as soon as possible.

here are my roles:
16
17
15
17
15
11

I don't really know what to play. Hey, I have this homebrew class that I've never had a chance to take into epic. I was wondering if you could go over it, in hopes of allowing me to play with it. 
  My email is zack2216@hotmail.com, and I have sent the class to a couple others on the board. Sollir has had a look at it, aswell as GMWolf.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 14, 2003)

Go ahead and e-mail it to me (address posted above), but I'd really rather you try to simulate your concept with core classes and/or prestige classes, though I certainly understand difficulty, as I ran into that problem myself with my character in Arknath's game.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 14, 2003)

*blink* my game?  What problem?

Anyway, just letting you know, Ant, that I'm running behind on my character...I am creating the one for Jemal's game (most of it anyways) first.  Fewer books + fewer choices = easier and quicker.  I should have something for you by tomorrow night (at least a skeleton) or Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's my character with his items worn. This was a pain in the butt, and I'm sure there are mess-ups somewhere. Let me know if you notice something is goofed.


Ah Vonsea
Barbarian 5 / Fighter 21 (Level 26) Male Half-Orc
Neutral Good, 6'0, 250 lbs.

STR 31
DEX 15
CON 24
INT 5
WIS 15
CHA 13

HP 250
AC 45
ACP: -4
Initiative: 6
BAB: 23/18/13/8
Speed: 40

Fort: 26
Reflex: 8
Will: 8

MAB: 29/24/19/14
RAB: 25/20/15/10

Main Weapon:
Vorpal Greatxe +5
TAB: 37/32/27/22
Damage: 1d12 + 16
Critical: 19-20/x3+2d6

Armor:
Breastplate +10
Armor Bonus: +15
Check Penalty: -4
Max Dex: +3

Skills:
Climb: 24
Handle Animal: 3
Intuit Direction: 4
Jump: 29
Swim: 17

Feats:
Power Attack
Cleave
Great Cleave
Improved Bull Rush
Sunder
Weapon Focus: Greatxe
Weapon Specialization: Greataxe
Quick Draw
Great Fortitude
Improved Critical: Greataxe
Spring Attack
Dodge
Mobility
Combat Reflexes
Epic Weapon Focus: Greataxe
Epic Weapon Specialization: Greataxe
Overwhelming Critical: Greataxe
Epic Fortitude
Endurance

Languages: Common, Orc

Class Features:
Rage 2/day
Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC)
Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked)
Bonus Feats
Simple, Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light, Medium, Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency

Racial Features:
+2 STR, -2 INT & CHA
Darkvision
Orc Blood

XP: 345000

Equipment:
Vorpal Greataxe +5
Breastplate +10
Bag Of Holding (1500 lbs)
2 Rings Of Protection
Ring Of Three Wishes
Amulet Of Health +6
Belt Of Giant Strength +6
Boots Of Striding
Bracers Of Armor +8
Gauntlets Of Ogre Power
100 Potions Of Cure Serious Wounds
Backpack
Flint & Steel
Silk Rope (50 feet)
4 Trail Rations
2 Waterskins
Whetstone
Explorer's Outfit
Loaf Of Bread
Hunk Of Cheese
Chunk Of Meat
746000 gp


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 14, 2003)

Hmm, your character is really focused on one thing. That's OK, but just a request - I know you have a 5 intelligence, but either boost it up (a +6 item will be cheap at your level) or please DON'T play him as a "Me Ah. How is you? Me very happy," stupid big, dumb brute-stereotype.

[Edit: just noticed how much extra gold you have. Spend it!  I don't think a great hero of anothe era would have been buried with piles of useless gold, so to keep things consistent, I'm going to request that you try and use up as much of your starting cash as you can.]

Also, if anyone is interested, there's another epic game being started on the boards here. If any of you are feeling the game is getting crowded, go ahead and swtich over - I won't mind at all or feel insulted. I'm not telling you to get lost , far from it, just offering an option.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 14, 2003)

in my opinion we can't ware bracers of armour and an armour at the same time. inother words, can we do like what Chauzu did for his armour or do we have to have either bracers of armour or armour. also do ROP stack?.

also can we have armour that has a bonus hight then +5???.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 15, 2003)

unfortunately, bonuses of the same type don't stack, unless its dodge boni. Therefore, because bracers of armor give an armor bonus to AC, they don't stack with fullplate and stuff. Also, 2 rop don't stack. But what interests me is whether you can use shields with bracers, since they don't have the same boni type (armor vs. sheild). Well, I've never seen the tactic used before, but I'm sure they would stack.


----------



## Victim (Mar 15, 2003)

Actually, shields provide an armor bonus to AC that specifically stats with physical armor.  They don't work with bracers or mage armor.

If you buy +10 armor, you spent way too much.  It's far cheaper to gain another 10 points of miscellaneous AC from Animated Shields, luck bonuses, natural armor, etc than by increasing something to an Epic type bonus.  Not only do higher bonuses cost much more than adding a new type (even at 2x for no space usually) because price is function of bonus squared, but also anything above +5 costs 1o times as much.

Gauntlets of Ogre Power don't stack with Belts of Giant Strength.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes, you are all correct. So now that I've gotten sleep (it's Friday! no deadlines for the rest of the week!) and am thinking clearly:


 Belts of Giant Strength and Gauntlets of Ogre Power both provide enhancement bonuses, and therefore do not stack, as Victim said.
Bracers of Armor and regular armor also do not stack for the same reason - they both provide an armor enhancement bonus - as Zack said.
Damage for the vorpal greataxe +5 should be 1d12 + 20 (1.5 Strength bonus for 15 strength, +5 enhancement) if I'm not mistaken.
You should have 18 feats (7 from progression, 11 from fighter class) and 2 epic feats (2 from progression). [Edit: Oops, just consulted the FAQ. Apparently, you don't get epic bonus feats until you have epic class levels.]
Also, this is for everyone: please break down all of your numbers (saves, attacks, etc.) so it's easy to see whether a mistake has been made.

Also some suggestions:

You don't need to list all the insignificant objects like 'loaf of bread' - unless you're traveling in odd situations, and since you'll know before you start traveling, you won't need to know whether you have enough bread and water until then.
Please include a list of actions your character performs if you don't post before I update. This includes combat with a single enemy, combat with multiple enemies, surprise attacks, delicate diplomatic situations, following the party into dangerous areas, reacting to unforeseen events [since you won't have foreseen them, you obviously won't know what they are, but think of some general thing to do - cast _shield_ or fight defensively or take cover or whatnot], and a multitude of other situations. List at least these, plus as many more as you can think of.
 If you want mondo AC, take armor up to a reasonable (cost-wise) amount, boost your Dex, take appropriate feats (Dodge and Epic Dodge [which doesn't actually give an AC bonus, but is just as good]), take feats like Armor Skin, and buy items with bonuses other than enhancement - just assume price times 2.5 for other types of bonuses, except deflection (like your rings of protection) and natural armor, which are twice as much, and dodge, which can't be put on magic items. Remember that the same type of bonus doesn't stack with itself, except dodge.
You have a potential 20k XP that could be two epic feats, unless you'd rather save it and hope you'll get XP to push you over to 27th.
You have heaps of gold, and all the items you have are just from the DMG or extrapoloted thereof. There are plenty of epic items waiting to suck up that gold.
You shouldn't focus so much on one save - your other two aren't even into 'epic' levels (12+). You compounded the problem by taking Epic Fortitude - that's really not that useful when your base save is already so high.

Everyone who's asking, I'm doing everything by the printed rules, except for Int retroactively increasing skill-points.

["Boni"? It's 'bonuses,' according to dictionary.com.  

You'll soon begin to understand how much grammatical errors annoy me. ]


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 15, 2003)

I finally got my rulebooks back from my friend who was out-of-town last week. Imagine my rage when I couldn't find my rulebooks last week, and finally remembered that I borrowed them to this guy. Oh well, now I can finally start making a character from my sketches. 

Since everyone did it here's my stat rolls too:

13
17
18
16
12
17

Btw. I decided not to make that assassin, it's potentially too difficult concept for this game. Instead I'm making an old elven diplomat (a bard/wizard). I hope the change is not too much trouble. I should have the stats ready tonight.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 15, 2003)

early you said that we can't have epic feats unless we have the epic class levels.
so my Fighter 6/ Rouge 2 / Deepwood Sniper 10/ Ranger 8, would not get epic feats.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 15, 2003)

You still would get epic feats as normal for progression (at 21st and 24th).

You may not take an epic feat when you get a bonus feat, like at every other level for fighters, unless you've reached level 21 in that class.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 15, 2003)

So, Ant, what do you think of my class? Have you had a chance to look at it yet? If so, and if you are allowing it, I have already created the character. Just give the say-so and I will post him up. If you need help on how combat works for him, I can help. Oh, about languages, are they retroactive too, or am I stuck with the languages I would normally have at first level unless I took the language skill?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry - Yahoo has been giving me strange errors, plus I forgot.

I just checked, and I'm completely unable to open it - opening it in the Yahoo e-mail client gives me a bunch of corrupted gibberish, and downloading it and then opening it gives me an error and won't let me view it. No immediate solution comes to mind.

If it's so non-standard that I'll need help figuring out combat, I doubt it would have worked anyway, however.

Based on the name....epic Dragon Disciple, perhaps?

Languages are not retroactive.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 16, 2003)

The only non-standard thing about combat and the class was the conumption of AP during combat, which fuels the classes abilities. I was offering my help because I thought you would've gotten confused about AP consumption over consecutive rounds. You can compare the class to lycanthropy (no, I don't want to play a werebear...) in that you transform into different types of dragons, and they don't have set stats, rather, they improve your current ones. I don't want to play a dragon desciple because that isn't the feel I wanted (I don't know, for some reason I prefer temporary form changes than permanent ones), and I don't have that splat book. I don't want to be a druid either because I've been playing a lot of those lately.

I added the document, and hopefully you'll be able to look at it. It is in microsoft works, not mic. word, so you might have to open it up with word pad, but that's a maybe there.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 16, 2003)

Do you mean that we can actually buy extra feats with that 20k, or that we can convert a regular feat to epic?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I don't think this is going to work. I'm really not interested in new core classes, in any case, and the whole class is untested and potentially unbalanced, and will take a lot of time for me to understand, in addition to the fact that I really don't see it fitting into the game.

However, if you like the idea of being a dragon-ish shapechanger, I can give you a bunch of non-druid options, depending on what rulebooks you own.


Shifter prestige class from _Masters of the Wild_
Shapeshifter prestige class from _Oriental Adventures_, with the Dragon Wild Shape epic feat.
Egoist psion with a polymorph focus from _Psionics Handbook_
Any caster with _polymorph self_, _alter self_ or other shapechanging magic with the feat "Innate Spell" from the FRCS. If you don't own it, the feat basically gives you the ability to cast a single spell as a spell-like ability, once per round at will, but it burns a spell slot of eight levels higher than the spell you want as an ability. The prerequisites are Quicken Spell, Still Spell, and Silent Spell.

The last one will require you to be a straight wizard or sorcerer, take Improved Spell Capacity three times, and then sacrifice an epic bonus feat for Innate Spell (_polymorph self_), and will still restrict you to large-sized dragons.

Hm. Not exactly what you had in mind, I'm sure, so I'm trying to think of other options.

Here's an epic spell that accomplishes about the same thing:

*Greater Dracoform*
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 94
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 10 minutes
Range: Personal
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
To Develop: 846,000 gp; 17 days; 33840 XP. Seed: _transform_ (DC 21). Factors: up to colossal (+24 DC), change type to dragon (+5 DC), up to 26 HD (+22 DC), breath weapon (+10 DC), granted subtype (+10 DC), one special ability [cloudwalking, spider climb, water breathing, icewalking, or sound imitation] (+10 DC), choose dragon type (ad hoc +10 DC), return to normal form and back as full-round action (ad hoc +20 DC). Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 9 minutes (-18 DC), backlash 20d6 (-20 DC), change target to personal (-2 DC).

This spell, once cast, allows the caster to shift from his regular form to that of any dragon, up to colossal size and 26 HD or the caster's character level, whichever is less. The caster gains all of the extraordinary and supernatural abilities of the chosen dragon, but not the dragon's damage reduction, spell-like abilities or caster level. In addition, the caster retains his own memories, personality, Intelligence, Wisdom, Charisma, level, class, hit points, alignment, base attack bonus, base saves and base saves, but is granted the appropriate subtype of the dragon, possibly granting energy immunity or the ability to breathe water. The spell takes ten minutes to cast and deals the caster 20d6 backlash damage. As long as it is in effect, it uses up one of the caster's epic spell slots.
----------------------------

Edit it or don't use it or whatever as you will. It's barely achievable at 26th and might even be on the far side of balance, but we'll see.

I probably could have learned the rules for your class in the time it took me to make that.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 16, 2003)

You can _actually buy_ epic feats for 10k XP a pop.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 16, 2003)

How do you take into account spell components?


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm thinking of changing my character idea though, from a stupid warrior to an uncharismatic gnomish wizard/fighter (with a magical item to boost charisma of course).

Also, I'd like to know if I could use the Techsmith prestige class from Faiths & Pantheons?


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok, then I suppose I'll be pure druid.  Oh, and here is an epic spell and a new seed I created a while back, meant specifically for druids (well, anyone can create the spell...).

Seed: Empower(maybe you could help me with this name)
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 14
Components: V,S
Casting Time: 1 minute
range: touch
target: creature or weapon touched
Duration:20 minutes
Saving throw: will negates
Spell Resistance: yes

you can enchant a natural or artificial weapon with magical energy, giving it a +1 enhancement bonus to attacks and damage rolls. This allows you to penetrate +1 or weaker damage reduction. Alternatively, you can affect up to fifty bullets, arrows, or bolts. If you are a good aligned divine caster, the weapon is considered blessed.
You can increase the enhancement bonus by +1 by adding +1 to the spellcraft DC. Once the enhancement bonus reaches +5, you must add +3 to the Spellcraft DC for each additional +1 to the enhancement bonus (ie. a +10 enhancement bonus would have a DC of 34)

Of course, you could say that the empower seed is just an extension of the fortify seed. The empower seed was based off of the magic weapon and magic fang spells.

Gaea's Energy Claws
Transmutation, Evocation (Acid, Fire, Electricity, Cold, or Sonic)
Spellcraft DC:35
Components: V,S
Casting time: 100 days, 11 minutes
range: touch
target: weapon or living creature touched
Duration: Permenant
Saving throw: will, harmless
Spell resistance: yes
To develope:315,000 gp,12,600 xp,7 days
Seed: Empower (DC 14), Energy (19) Factors: +14 to enhancement bonus (total +15) (+32), +3d6 energy (total +5d6) (+6), x5 permanent. Increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20); Burn 10,000 exp. (-100); increase casting time by 100 days (-200)

This spell allows the caster to enchant a weapon or a creatures natural weapons permenantly (in the case of a natural weapon, it can be dispelled by the enchanted at will temporarily. Also, If the caster is to assume a different form (polymorph, shapechange, or wildshape) this spell stays in effect, and the enchanted can choose what natural weapons are effected. 
The enchanted weapon has a +15 enhancement bonus to attack and damage, and adds +5d6 energy damage of the chosen single element (chosen apon casting) to damage. This extra energy damage isn't increased during a crit(I think...). 

Note, natural weapons enchanted and used in this way harm the enchanted by the listed elemental damage if they aren't protected from it.

So what do you think?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 16, 2003)

Good stuff, but I think it can be created with the existing seeds, the way Victim created Sanctify Weapon:

*Gaea's Energy Claws*
Evocation, Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 67
Components: V, S, XP
Casting Time: 11 minutes
Range: Personal
Duration: 120 hours
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
To Develop: 603,000 gp; 13 days; 24120 XP. Seeds: _energy_ (DC 19), _fortify (DC 19)_). Factors: change area to target (+4 DC), change target to personal (-2 DC), increase damage by 3d6 (+6 DC), change from emanation to attacks (ad hoc -2 DC), increase enhancement by 4 (+16 DC), increase enhancement by epic 5 (+40), increase duration by 100% five times (+10 DC) Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 9 minutes (-18 DC), 25d6 backlash (-25 DC), burn 1000 XP.

This spell adds a +10 enhancement bonus to the caster's attack and damage, and the caster deals an addtional 5d6 points of damage per attack. The spell lasts for 120 hours, and remains if the caster changes shape, since it is a spell-like effect and is therefore based on mental faculty. The caster takes 25d6 backlash damage and burns 1000 XP in the casting.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 16, 2003)

Hmm....techsmith is going to be tricky. I only have intermittent access to that book, and I don't know how you can fit a gondsman in - it will long since have broken down over the years. Plus, there is no 'God of Creation' like Gond for the world, and the nearest to that is Eldus, who is more a law-type than a creation-type.

You could do it without the patron deity and just be some random gnome with some random machine, but I still don't know how you can justfiy the gondsman.

I'm open to suggestions, though.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 16, 2003)

how much would it cost for dragon scale sheilds???.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 16, 2003)

Hmmm... perhaps the Gondsman could be an Eldusman. The construct could be of lawful neutral alignment instead of neutral, and serve not only as a companion, but a enforcer of the law. We could put a little bit of a punch to it by having the Eldusman leave his duty as a companion and guardian, and instead enforce the law whenever he sees an unlawful act being done or about to be done. Basicly a constructed police officer and loyal companion.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

Sulli: The Quintessential Fighter has a dragonscale Shield, here are the stats from it: 
Dragonscale Shield: 3000 GP, +3 AC, no AC penalty, no Arcane spell failure, weight: 10 LBs.  
It also counts as a masterwork shield and provides energy resistance 5 to one energy (Based on the type of Dragon it's made from.. Fire if red, Acid if black, etc, etc)

E-Ant: 
I'm still working on my character (Actually three concepts.  I'm gonna finish all of them up, then decide which is best.  
1) Fgtr6/Src1/Masterbowman5/ArcaneArcher14 (Archer)
2) Fgtr21/Legend5 (Tank)
3) Src16/Archmage5/Arcane Lord5 (Mage)
Do any of these in particular sound like something you think I should focus on, or does it matter?

Master Bowman, Living Blade, and Legend are 5-lvl Prestige Classes from the Quintessential Fighter.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 17, 2003)

So you liked the Arcane Lord, eh?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 17, 2003)

Sounds good, Chauzu. We'll call them 'gearmen' instead - it sounds better than 'eldusman.' Rather than being a haphazard collection of cogs, metal plating, and complex machinery, they are sleek metal beings resembling humans, but with the sign of Eldus on their faces instead of a nose and mouth, and always adorned in dark blue robes.

Gearmen are the royal escort, the wizard-watch's bodyguards, as well as butlers and such for wealthy nobles. Their construction was said to have been a secret discovered by Namur on his travels. Namur gave them consciousness, Eldus gave them duty, and Chara gave them the spark of life and animation. They've become a common sight, nowadays.

They're completely loyal to their creators - they won't randomly enforce laws - but will alert their creators if a law is being broken, and refuse to do bodily harm to royalty or anyone with noble blood, however slight.

I have an excellent idea how to work them into the plot.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 17, 2003)

Jemal, any of those sound fine, but I don't own the Quintessential Fighter, so you'll have to give me the details if you include something from that sourcebook.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 17, 2003)

sweet, sounds good electric-ant.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 17, 2003)

I wouldn't be able to survive your version of the spell. I would be taking 25d6 per round, not including energy damage. The backlash would last 120 hours, and I would take 25d6 per round. Besides, I like my version better, because it is permanent  .

Can I use my version, or would you rather have me use that one?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 17, 2003)

Eeep - you're right.

However, my problem with your version was: 
You were basing it off a new house-rule seed, whereas Victim was making pretty much the same effect with an existing, playtested, official seed.
Your spell is quite powerful - compare it to a _+15 fiery blast_ weapon - that's a good 9-10 *million* gold pieces right there, it's doing 2d6 less bonus damage, it is of only one possible energy type, and it can't be taken with you in a _wild shape_.
I'd rather you use mine (actually, go ahead and edit mine a bunch; there's definitely room for improvement). For this spell, however, I'll let you take the backlash only once, since the DC is quite high enough without having to spend mondo XP tp mitigate every time you renew it. You could make it permanent for an extra x5 (applied before mitigating factors and after everything else) if you really want it, but I figure without an XP cost and only backlash damage once, it's probably cheaper to up the duration a bunch and have it last a week or a month.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 18, 2003)

> Jemal, any of those sound fine, but I don't own the Quintessential Fighter, so you'll have to give me the details if you include something from that sourcebook.




so do you need the states for the deepwood sniper?.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 19, 2003)

Here he is...finally

*Merriss von Kithen*
Male Medium-size Humanoid (Half-elf)
Experience: 345,000/351,000
Class: 	Abjurer 10/Incantrix 13/Arcane Lord 3
Hit Dice: 	10d4 plus XXX + 13d4 plus XXX + 3d4 plus XXX (hp XXX) [(40 + XXX) + (52 + XXX) + (12 + XXX)]
Init: 	+2 (Dex +2)
Speed: 	30 ft.
Armor Class:	XX (+2 Dex) 
  Touch AC:	XX 
  Flat-footed AC:	XX

Attack (Primary): 	+XX melee (+13 BAB, -2 Str; QUARTERSTAFF)
  (Secondary):	+XX ranged (+13 BAB, +2 Dex; ranged touch attack (spells))
  (Tertiary):	+XX ranged (+13 BAB, +1 Dex; touch attack (spells))

Damage:	1d8/1d8 (sling) or spell

Special Attacks: 	N/A
Special Qualities: 	 

Alignment: 	Lawful Good

Saves: 	Fort +32 [+9 base, +X Con]
	Ref +18 [+9 base, +X Dex]
	Will +30 [+16 base, +X Wis, + Iron Will]

Abilities:	Str 7
	Dex 14 
	Con 12 
	Int 21 (Up at 4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, 20th, 24th)
	Wis 15
	Cha 14 

Skills: 	Concentration +XX, Handle Animal +XX, Heal +XX, Intuit Direction +XX, Knowledge (nature) +XX, Spellcraft +XX, Wilderness Lore +XX
Feats: 	[Scribe Scroll], [Iron Will], Spell Penetration, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Silent Spell, [Reach Spell], Chain Spell, Extend Spell, [Quicken Spell], Craft Staff, Persistant Spell, Innate Spell (XXX), [Still Spell], Improved Spellcasting, [Twin Spell], Automatic Quicken Spell, [Subdual Spell]
Languages: 	Common, Half-elf
Encumbrence:	XX
Possessions: 	
Opposition School: 	Illusion

Still far from done (still have to spend money) but other than that, you can get a short glimpse of him.

Question: Ant, would you allow spells from Bastion Press' Spells and Magic?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 19, 2003)

I have the stats for Deepwood Sniper, but I don't own Spells & Magic, so anything from that book, you'll need to send me an overview of.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 19, 2003)

what if I dropped the enhancement bonus on my spell down to +10? would it work then?

Also, what metamagic feat was it that let spells last all day? (I know it is in the fearun manual)


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, here he is

Cyren Stormsmite
25th level druid Human
exp: 331900/325,000
25d8+275 (432)

Str 24 (11 +8 amulet +5 book)
Dex 21 (15 + 6 amulet)
Con 32 ( 17 + 2 level + 5 book + 8 amulet)
Int 21 ( 16 + 5 book)
Wis 32 ( 17 + 4 level + 5 book + 6 amulet)
Cha 20 ( 15 + 5 book)

Init. + 9 (+5 dex + 4 imp. init.)
AC 19 ( +3 armor + 1 enhancement + 4 dex +1 insight)
speed 20 ft.

Skills:
Animal Empathy +33 (28 ranks + 5 cha)
Concentration +39 (28 ranks + 11 con)
Diplomacy +33 (28 ranks + 5 cha)
Handle Animal +33 (28 ranks + 5 cha)
Heal +39 (28 ranks +11 wis)
Knowledge (nature) {+33 (28 ranks +5 int)
Scry +33 (28 ranks + 5 int)
Spellcraft +33 (28 ranks +5 int)
Wilderness Lore +39 (28 ranks +11 wis)
Search (cc) +10 ( 5 ranks + 5 int)
Spot (cc) +16 ( 5 ranks + 11 wis)
Listen (cc) +15 (4 ranks + 11 wis)

Saves: Fort. +25 (+14 base, + 11 con), Will +25 (+14 base, +11 wis), Ref +13 (+8 base, +5 dex)

Languages:
Common (human), druidic, dwarven, elven, sartan 

Feats (in order of when I took them)
spellcasting prodigy; improved initiative; extend spell; natural spell; energy substitution; snatch; improved flight; energy admixture
Epic feats
epic spellcasting; improved elemental wildshape; beast wildshape; gargantuan wildshape (bought)

Special Qualities and abilities:
nature sense, woodland stride, trackless step, resist nature's lure, venom immunity, a thousand faces, timeless body, wildshape 7/3 per day (tiny, small, med, large, huge elementals, animals (normal/dire), beasts) 

Equipment:
books (+5 to int, cha, str, wis, and con)(687,500 gp)

Amulet of Druidic might (+8 str, +6 dex, + 8 con, +6 wis)(1,566,400 gp) and wilding clasp (4,000)

Clear/Iridescant Ioun stone (sustains me without food, water, or air)(84,600 gp)

Hide armor +1 of wilding (masters of the wild: armor and enhancement bonus stay in affect in wildshape, aswell as armors other abilities) and medium fortification (49,165 gp)

Vibrant Purple prism ioun stone (stores 6 levels of spells) (12,000)

Dusty Rose Prism ioun stone (+1 reflection bonus to AC) (4,000)

Gaea's Magic Fang
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 10
Components: V, S, XP
Casting Time: 100 days, 11 minutes
Range: target creature touched (as per gmf)
Duration: permanent
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
To Develop: 90,000 gp; 2 days; 3,600 XP. Seed: fortify (DC 19). Factors: increase enhancement by 4 (+16 DC), increase enhancement by epic 5 (+40), increase duration to permanent(X5 DC)(DC 375) Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), increase casting time by 100 days (DC -200), 50d6 backlash (-50 DC), burn 9500 XP

This spell adds a +10 enhancement bonus to all of the targets attacks and damage. The spell is permanent, and remains if the caster changes shape, since it is a spell-like effect and is therefore based on mental faculty. The caster takes 50d6 backlash damage and burns 9500 XP in the casting. (house rule: backlash is only taken once)

335 gp left.

Spells:
DC 22 +spell level
0-(6) Light x2, detect magic x2, create water x2
1-(5 +3)animal friendshipx2, cure light wounds x6
2-(5 +3)produce flame x8
3-(5 +3)greater magic fang, remove disease, extended flame blade, cure mod. wounds x 5
4-(5 +3)extended nature's favorx4, flamestrike x4
5-(5 +2)extended feathers, cure critical wounds x5, tree stride
6-(4 +2) extended cure critical wounds x4, extended animal growth x2
7-(4 +2)Heal x3, harm x2, extended greater call lightning
8-(4 +2) Greater Thunderstrike x5, extended control weather
9-(4 +1) Shapechange, invulnerability to elements x2, thunderswarm, nature's avatar

Animal Companion: Legendary bear, advanced to 25 HD
(MMII stats)
Duhber
25d8+175 (350)
init. +2
50 ft.
21 AC (-1 size, +2 dex, +10 nat.) 11 touch, 19 flat-footed
2 claws +29, bite +24
Claw 2d6+13, bite 4d6+6
5by10/5
improved grab (ex)
low-light vision, scent
Fort +21, ref +16, will +15
Str 36, dex 15, con 25, int 2, wis 16, cha 13
Listen +8, Spot +8, swim +18

Combat: I will usually either summon, or cast a spell on myself and/or my animal companion. I will then wildshape (into an elder elemental that would be beneficial to me) and move to any long range attackers to take them out, my animal companion helping with the melee characters. If things look bad, I will either fly out of range and nuke, or (utter doom with no chance of survival unless we flee) revert to normal and then transform into an invisible stalker and fly away.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2003)

Zack, the feat you're looking for is the 'Persistant Spell' Metamagic Feat.  Lets a spell cast with it last 24 hours.  Prereq: Extend Spell.  I don't have the rest of the details though )


----------



## Sulli (Mar 19, 2003)

here is the rest of the information for the persistent spell feat. it's in tome and blood

prerequisite: extend spell

*Benefit*: a persistent spell  has a duration of 24 hours. the persistent spell  must have a personal or fixed range(for example, comperhend languages or detect magic). spell of instantaneous duration cannot be affected by this feat, nor can a spell whose effects is discharged. you need not concentrate on the spell such as detect magic and detect thought to be aware of the mere presence or obsence of the thing detected, but you must still concentrate to gain additional information as normal. Concentration on such a spell is a standard action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. a persistent spell uses up a spell slot four levels higher than the spell's actual level.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 19, 2003)

electric-ant said:
			
		

> *Oops- skill points from intelligence will be retroactive, to make bookkeeping a lot easier. However, intelligence gain from magic items that's not an inherent bonus (headband of intellect, etc.) doesn't contribute towards your skill points.*




i have a problem with this, after i was finished my character, jemal pointed out that a headband of intellect wouldn't count towards my intelegence. with this i have a problem because the bonuses from the item do count towards the skills. if you don't let it count towards the skill point then that's like saying (for example, the gloves of dex) don't count towards your ranged attack.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 19, 2003)

I think I worded that badly.

Intelligence gain from non-inherent sources do not increase your skill ranks.

However, they do contribute to your overall 'plus' - like Spellcraft, as an Intelligence-based skill, would increase by, for example, three points for an item of intelligence +6, although you would not gain any more RANKS to assign to your skills.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 20, 2003)

Couple of days later than I promised, but I was busy (and lazy the rest of the time)

Ricamros the White: Male Elf Bard 6/Wizard 19/Archmage 1; XP: 342000/351000; CR 26; Medium Humanoid; HD 6d6+20d3+182; hp 271; Init +12; Spd 30’, Fly 90’ (good); AC 36, touch 23, flat-footed 28; Atk +21/+16/+11 melee (1d6+9,x2, Staff of the Archmagi), or +23/+18/+13 melee (1d4+9, 19/x2, +4 dagger), or +26/+21/+16 ranged (1d8+3, x3, +3 composite longbow); SQ bardic music, bardic knowledge, summon familiar, spell power +3; SR 23; AL CG; SV Fort +19, Ref +23, Will +27; Str 14(20), Dex 20(26), Con 18(24), Int 26(32), Wis 18(24), Cha 24(30).

Skills & Feats: Alchemy +34 (23), Bluff +33 (21), Concentration +36 (29), Diplomacy +29 (15), Disguise +14, Escape Artist +25 (17), Gather Information +12, Hide +25 (17), Intimidate +14, Knowledge (arcana) +46 (29), Knowledge (history) +40 (23), Knowledge (bardic) +17, Listen +21 (10), Move Silently +25 (17), Perform +32 (20), Scry +33 (22), Search +19 (6), Spellcraft +42 (29), Spot +11; Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Extend Spell, Greater Spell Penertation, Improved Iniative, Improved Spell Capacity, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (spellcraft), Spell Focus (evocation), Spell Focus (illusion), Spell Penetration, Twin Spell.

Bard Spells Known (3/6/5; save DC 23 + spell level): 0-dancing lights, detect crossroads, mending, open/close, resistance, songbird; 1st-charm person, indentify, know protections, sleep; 2nd-cure moderate wounds, silence, tongues.

Spells Prepared (4/7/7/11/6/6/6/6/5/4/3; save DC 24 + spell level): 0-daze, detect poison, ray of frost, resistance; 1st-color spray x2, magic missile x2, mount, protection from evil, shield; 2nd-alter self x2, bull’s strength, flaming sphere, invisibility, Snilloc’s snowball swarm; 3rd-blink, dispel magic x2, fireball x2, fly, haste, keen edge, major image x2, suggestion; 4th-detect scrying, ice storm, phantasmal killer x2, shadow conjuration, wall of ice; 5th, ball lightning x2, cloudkill x2, sending, shadow evocation; 6th-acid fog, chain lightning x2, greater dispelling x2, project image; 7th-Mordekainen’s sword x2, plane shift x2, teleport without error x2; 8th-Bigby’s clenched fist, horrid wilting, mass charm, polymorph any object, sunburst; 9th-meteor swarm x2, prismatic sphere x2; 10th-extended prismatic sphere, twinned chain lightning, twinned extended ball lightning.

Spellbook: 0-arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, open/close, pretidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance; 1st-color spray, magic missile, mount, protection from evil, shield; 2nd-alter self, bull’s strength, flaming sphere, invisibility, Snilloc’s snowball swarm; 3rd-blink, dispel magic, fireball, fly, haste, keen edge, major image, suggestion, summon monster III, tongues; 4th-detect scrying, ice storm, phantasmal killer, shadow conjuration, wall of ice; 5th, ball lightning, cloudkill, permanency, sending, shadow evocation; 6th-acid fog, chain lightning, greater dispelling, legend lore, programmed image, project image, true seeing; 7th-banishment, forcecage, Mordekainen’s sword, plane shift, teleport without error; 8th-Bigby’s clenched fist, horrid wilting, incendiary cloud, mass charm, maze, polymorph any object, protection from spells, sunburst; 9th-meteor swarm, prismatic sphere, shapechange, summon monster IX, teleportation circle, wail of banshee, wish.

Possession: +5 amulet of natural armor, belt of many pouches, bottle of air, +8 bracers of armor, circle of persuasion, +3 composite longbow, crystal ball w/ true seeing, +4 dagger, clear ioun stone, +6 headband of power, horn of goodness, lyre of building, 60 masterwork arrows, masterwork flute, quiver of ehlonna, Ricamros ring of protection, ring of wizardry III, staff of the archmagi, wings of flying; Scrolls: Chain lightning, programmed image, 3 teleport without error; Wands: Alter self, blink, break enchantment, bull’s strength, cure serious wounds, fireball (10th), fly, haste, ice storm, invisibility, keen edge, neutralize poison, remove disease, summon monster III, tongues; Money & Gems: 10 black pearls (500 gp), 20 bloodstones (50 gp), 10 diamonds (1000 gp), incense (250 gp), miniature platinum sword (250 gp), opal signet ring (195 gp), 4 strips of ivory (200 gp), 10 rubies (1000 gp), 635 pp, 183 gp. 

Constant Spell Effects: Detect magic, detect scrying, read magic, resistance, tongues.

Read all 6 +4 tomes; 660000 gp.

+6 headband of power: +6 to all stats; 216000 gp

Ricamros ring of protection: +5 ring of protection and major universal elemental resistance; 266000 gp.

Staff of the Archmagi: Staff of power and staff of the magi; 714000 gp.

Moonshadow: Raven Familiar; CR 1/6; Tiny Magical Beast; HD 26d8; hp 135; Init +2; Spd 10’, fly 40’ (average); AC 24, touch 14, flat-footed 22; Atk +16 melee (1d2-5, claws); Face/Reach 2 ½’x2 ½’/0’; SQ empathic link, improved evasion, scry on familiar, share spells, speak with birds, speak with master, touch, resistance; SR 24; AL CG; SV Fort +10, Ref +15, Will +20; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 6.
Skills & Feats: Listen +21, Spot +11; Weapon Finesse (claws).
Languages: Common.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 20, 2003)

Electric-ant, would my spell work if I lowered the bonus to +10?

Also, could someone send me the stats of the para-elementals?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 23, 2003)

Lowering it to +10 wouldn't do a whole lot in the way of balance.

However, I'll probably be OK with whatever you end up with, as long as you develop it in the same way Victim and I used to add enhancement bonuses, and use the same factors I used to add energy damage, plus the ad hocs. Go ahead and post whatever you come up with, if you still want to create that spell, so I can look at it just in case.

EVERYONE!

It's been nearly two weeks since I announced character generation rules, and as of this time I have only three confirmed characters posted, from Arknath, Howling Coyote, and Zack, two of which are still being built.

If you are no longer interested, please let me know. 

I want to start this game as soon as possible, but the plot makes it difficult to add people mid-game. I'm going to put up the first IC post between Friday night and Saturday afternoon. That should give you all plenty of time to finish your characters - I know there is a lot of work involved in making an epic character, but really, it's been two weeks and we're about 15% of the way there. 

I need at least six characters by Friday night to start the game.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 23, 2003)

I have a Paladin character concept posted in another Epic game as an alternate.  Let me know if you are looking for players.

jpoberg@bellsouth.net

GE


----------



## Sulli (Mar 23, 2003)

Robin wood
Halfling Fighter 6/ Rouge 2 / Deepwood Sniper 10/ Rouge 8


14 Str: (+4 inheret)(-2 ratical)(+4 enhancement) = 20
18 Dex: (+6 ability)(+ 2 racial)(+4 inherit)(+10 gloves) = 40
17 Con: (+5 inheret)(+6 enhancement) = 28
16 Int: (+6 enhancement) = 22
15 Wis: (+6 enhancement) = 21
13 Cha: 13	


Ac: 42 = 10 + 8 +  6 + 15 + 1 + 5
HP: 403
Speed: 40ft
BaB: 22/17/12/7
Initiative: +15
Aliment: CN
XP: 335,000

saves:
Fort: 22 = 12 + 9  + 1
Refl: 32 = 16 + 15 + 1
Will: 15 = 9  + 5  + 1


Attack
Melee: 28/23/18/13 = 22/17/12/7 + 5 + 1
Ranged: 41/36/31/26 = 22/17/12/7 + 15 + 1 + 3 


Equipment:
+5 Mighty Composate Long Bow AB: 51/46/41/36 D:1d8+14+3* (1d8+13+3*) X5 210ft
(+4 str)(speed)(+5 arrows)
*(within 30 ft)


Skills:
Balance		  (Dex) 37 = 15 + 00 + 22
Climb		  (Str) 27 = 5  + 00 + 22
Hide 		  (Dex) 51 = 18 + 29 + 4
Listen		  (Wis) 36 = 5  + 29 + 2
Move silently	  (Dex) 49 = 18 + 29 + 2
Open Lock	  (Dex) 38 = 18 + 16 + 4
Spot 		  (Wis) 30 = 5  + 00 + 25
Tumble		  (Dex) 69 = 18 + 29 + 22


Items: 
+5 Mighty composate long bow (+4 str)(speed) (162,800)
MW Dragon Scale Sheild(blue)+3 AC (animated, fortification: heavy, +3)(103,000)
Manual of quickness in action +5 (read)	(137,500)
Manual of bodily health +4 (read) (110,000)
Manula of gainful exercise +4(read) (110,000)
Boots of swiftness (256,000)
-(Haste 3 times per day, lasts 20 rounds)
Belt of giant strenght +4(16,000)
Gloves of Epic Dexterity +10 (1,000,000)
Bracers of armour+8/Archery/Health +6(148,000)
Periapt of Wisdom +6(36,000)
Rop +5(50,000)
Ring of Blinking/sustenance(35,000)
Goggles of night/ eyes of the egale(+25) (28,500)
Clock of Major Displacment 50% (50,000)
Vest of Health(7,500)
Portable hole(14,000)
100 +5 arrows(100,700)
130 +4 arrows(64,700)
17 Arrows of cure critical(47,719)
1171 GP



Special abbilitys:
Keen arrow
Ranged incerment +10ft/level (+100 feet)
Projectile improved critical +2
Safe posion use
Take aim +4
Consistent aim 3/day
concealment reduction 30%
True strike
Sneak attack 5d6
uncanny dodge(can't be flanked)
Evasion
Slippery Mind
Darkvision 60 feet(from goggles)


Feats:
Far Shot 
Percise Shot
Point Blank Shot
Weapond Focus(long bow)(+1 attack)
wepond Specialization(long bow)(+2 damage within 30 ft)
Rapid Shot
Dodge
Mobility
Shot on the Run
+Manyshot
Combat Reflexes
Dexterous Will(epic)
Combat Archery(epic)
Dexterous Fortitude(Epic 10,000xp)

+(-2 to attack, 4 arrows shot at once)


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok, here is the epic spell, based on your example of my spell
Gaea's Magic Fang
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 10
Components: V, S, XP
Casting Time: 100 days, 11 minutes
Range: target creature touched (as per gmf)
Duration: permanent
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
To Develop: 90,000 gp; 2 days; 3,600 XP. Seed: fortify (DC 19). Factors: increase enhancement by 4 (+16 DC), increase enhancement by epic 5 (+40), increase duration to permanent(X5 DC)(DC 375) Mitigating factors: increase casting time by 10 minutes (-20 DC), increase casting time by 100 days (DC -200), 50d6 backlash (-50 DC), burn 9500 XP

This spell adds a +10 enhancement bonus to all of the targets attacks and damage. The spell is permanent, and remains if the caster changes shape, since it is a spell-like effect and is therefore based on mental faculty. The caster takes 50d6 backlash damage and burns 9500 XP in the casting. (house rule: backlash is only taken once)


Oh, and now that I am not adding extra elemental damage (something had to go if I wanted it to be permanent), I will no longer need the ring of sonic immunity, and the funds will be redistibuted as required. I wanted it to be DC 10 so that I wouldn't have to pay a lot of money/exp for it. Plus, without the energy seed gone, the spell isn't limited to myself (as per gmf), and I can cast it on something else, which means my animal companion won't be screwed so badly when it comes to damage reduction. That means I can cast the spell on two targets, and only have 2600 exp left to gain before I hit level 26.

By the way, what kind of animal companions can I have?

I have another question. Do the books/tombs of stat improvement stay in effect when I wildshape/shapechange? My argument is yes, they stay in effect because it gives a +5 inherent bonus to my character's stats. And like the enhancement bonus, should/would remain in effect in all alternate forms. Also, look at Manshoon's stats in the back of the epic book. Under his abilities, one of them reads "Enhaced Intelligence" because he read a tomb. It isn't stated that it is extraordinary, spell-like or supernatural. If I were to transform, I would still have the mental books in effect, because it isn't supernatural. Thus, not only do I retain my improved mental faculties, I would also add the book's bonus to the new form's corresponding physical stat.

I found this out recently while reading over the wizards of the coast D&D boards. I just wanted to ask if you wanted to house rule it otherwise.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 24, 2003)

*Finished*

Merriss von Kithen
Male Medium-size Humanoid (Half-elf)
Experience: 	302,236/325,000
Class: 	Abjurer 10/Incantrix 13/Arcane Lord 2
Hit Dice: 	10d4 plus 10 + 13d4 plus 13 + 2d4 plus 2 (hp 125) [50 + 65 + 10]
Init: 	+2 (Dex +2)
Speed: 	30 ft.

Armor Class:	20 (+2 Dex, +8 armor) 
	Touch AC:	12 (+2 Dex)
	Flat-footed AC:	18 (+8 armor)
Attack (Primary): 	+12 melee (+13 BAB, +1 enhancement, -2 Str; quarterstaff +1)
	(Secondary):	+15 ranged (+13 BAB, +2 Dex; ranged touch attack (spells))
Damage:	1d6+1 (quarterstaff +1) or spell

Special Attacks: 	N/A
Special Qualities: 	Dimension door 1/day, SR 40, Constant spell effects (mind blank, freedom of movement), Immune to mind-reading effects, Blindsight 60’

Alignment: 	Lawful Good
Saves: 	Fort +16 [+9 base, +1 Con, +6 resistance]
			Ref +17 [+9 base, +2 Dex, +6 resistance]
			Will +26 [+16 base, +2 Wis, + Iron Will, +6 resistance]

Abilities:	Str 7
			Dex 14
			Con 12 
			Int 34 (Up at 4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, 20th, 24th, Inherent +5 @ 15th, Enhancement +8)
			Wis 15
			Cha 14 

Skills: 	Alchemy +30, Concentration +40, Knowledge (arcana) +41, Knowledge (geography) +30, Knowledge (history) +41, Knowledge (Nobility and royalty) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +41, Knowledge (religion) +41, Spellcraft +43

Feats: 	[Scribe Scroll], [Iron Will], Spell Penetration, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), [Silent Spell], Still Spell, [Reach Spell], Chain Spell, Extend Spell, [Quicken Spell], Craft Rod, [Persistant Spell], Greater Spell Penetration, [Delay Spell], Improved Spellcasting, [Twin Spell], Craft Epic Rod, [Subdual Spell], (Improved Spellcasting), (Improved Spellcasting)

Languages: 	Common, Half-elf
Encumbrence:	16 (Light) 

Possessions: 	Amulet of the Arcanist (50,000gp), Cowl of Warding (200,800gp), Greater Rod of Chaining (121,500gp and 9,720XP), Greater Rod of Extension (24,300gp and 1,944XP), Ring of Epic Wizardry (VI) (360,000gp), Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance (290,000gp), Moon Bracers +8 (84,160gp), Rod of Epic Cancellation (165,000gp and 6,600XP) Tome of Clear Thought +5 (137,500gp), Vest of the Magi +8 (640,000gp), Permanent Superior Resistance (2,500XP), Permanent Improved Blindsight (2,000XP) - 2,413,935gp, -22,764XP from; 388,675gp on spells

Opposition School: 	Illusion

Spells: (6/7/7/7/7/6/10/8/8/5/3/3/3), (DC 24 + spell level): 
0 – ; 
1 – ; 
2 – ; 
3 – ; 
4 – ; 
5 – ; 
6 – ; 
7 – ; 
8 – ; 
9 – ; 
10 – ;
11 - ;
12 – ;


Spellbook I: 200 pages (86 pages blank) – 

0 – Day Dream, Electric Jolt, Eyes Open, Jolt, Keep Dry, Keep Fresh, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Minor Ward, Private Conversation, Quick Boost, Ray of Frost, Recent Occupant, Repair Minor Damage, Sample, Tongue of Angels, Tongue of Fiends; 
1 – Alarm, Blissful Sleep, Bouyancy Net, Cobwebs, Disdain the Divine, Dorama’s Battle Ward, Endure Elements, Enlarge, Erase, Expeditious Retreat, False Strike, Feather Fall, Field of Razors, Identify, Ironguts, Kauper’s Skittish Nerves, Know Protections, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Message, Mount, Obscuring Mist, Pounding Stones, Portal Beacon, Protection from Chaos, Protection From Evil, Protection From Good, Protection From Law, Protection From Undead, Ray of Clumsiness, Reduce, Resist Scrying, Resist Touch, Serpent’s Stare, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Spider Climb, Spirit Watch, Stun Ray, Stupor, Summon Monster I, True Strike, Wall of Fog, Wardaway;

Spellbook II: 200 pages (26 pages blank)

2 – Alter Self, Ambidexterity, Arcane Lock, Bend Sounds, Blazing Shield, Bone Soften, Bull’s Grace, Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Darkness, Darkvision, Daylight, Death Armor, Detect Thoughts, Distracting Ray, Dolomar’s Force Wave, Dragonhide, Eagle’s Splendor, Endurance, Enhance Magical Flow, Enkili’s Prank, Ethereal Bolt, Filter, Focus of the Magical Mind, Fox’s Cunning, Gaze Screen, Glitterdust, Icy Hands, Iceshards, Invigorate Item, Knock, Lion’s Charge, Mark of Air, Mark of Earth, Mark of Fire, Mark of Water, Obscure Object, Owl’s Wisdom, Portal Alarm, Protection from Arrows, Ray of Dizziness, Ray of Stupidity, Rend the Sovereign Soul, Resist Elements, Rope Trick, Rune of Darkness, Safe Search, Scry Talk, See Invisibility, Shatter, Shrapnel Globe, Static Veil, Summon Monster II, Summon Swarm, Thief Ward, Wall of Thought, Web, Whispering Wind, Wizard’s Light;

Spellbook III: 300 pages (40 pages blank)

3 – Amanuensis, Analyze Portal, Arcane Parry, Avoid Planar Effects, Aura of Peace, Blindsight, Blink, Chains of Binding, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Comrade’s Immunity, Dark Mirror, Dessicate, Devil’s Eye, Dispel Magic, Everlasting Wizard’s Light, Explosive Runes, Extended Charge, Farspeaker, Fly, Foil Tracer, Force Sphere, Gaseous Form, Girralon’s Blessing, Great Knock, Greater Bend Sounds, Greater Mage Hand, Greater Magic Weapon, Greater Sleep, Grounding, Haste, Hold Person, Improved Alarm, Jevicca’s Just Reversal, Keen Edge, Leomund’s Tiny Hut, Lightning Bolt, Magic Circle Against Chaos, Magic Circle Against Evil, Magic Circle Against Good, Magic Circle Against Law, Manaspear, Minor Reflection, Missive Token, Mute, Mystic Regulator, Nondetection, Protection from Elements, Phantom Steed, Ranged Blindsight, Repair Serious Damage, Reverse Arrows, Rune of Fire, Rune of Sleep, Sandstorm, Sepia’s Snake Sigil, Scry Retaliation, Sleet Storm, Slow, Stinking Cloud, Suggestion, Summon Monster III, Tongues, Vangal’s Blessing, Wall of Chains, Water Breathing, Weapon of Impact;

Spellbook IV: 300 pages (10 pages blank)

4 – Accelerate Reflexes, Affliction, Arcane Eye, Attune Form, Bestow Curse, Blaise’s Blessed Bead, Coax Forth Power, Confusion, Detect Scrying, Dimensional Anchor, Enforcer I, Ethereal Lock, Fire Shield, Fire Trap, Gaze of Destruction, Greater Magical Flow Enhancer, Gird the Warrior, Grant, Heroics, Hold Stone, Improved Blindsight, Improved Portal Alarm, Locate Creature, Mass Darkvision, Mass Resist Elements, Mind Over Matter, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Otiluke’s Dispelling Screen, Otiluke’s Resilient Sphere, Persistant Missiles, Polymorph Other, Remove Curse, Remove Resistance, Rune of Poison, Saramar’s Coin Beacon, Scramble Portal, Scrying, Shadow Form of Lyrand, Shout, Simbul’s Spell Sequencer, Solid Fog, Spell Wall, Spelltrap, Stoneskin, Summon Monster IV, Supress Lesser, Terole’s Translator, Thief of Spells,  Tirumeal’s Energy Spheres, Wall of Chaos, Wall of Evil, Wall of Fire, Wall of Good, Wall of Ice, Wall of Law, Warding Globes, Zone of Respite, Zone of Revelation, Zone of Speed;

Spellbook V: 400 pages (175 pages blank)

5 – Bigby’s Interposing Hand, Blaise’s Iron Bead, Clairsentience, Cone of Cold, Contact Other Plane, Cross of Lightning, Curtain of Darkness, Dismissal, Dolomar’s Limited Liquification, Dominate Person, Energy Buffer, Fabricate, Feeblemind, Flight of the Wind, Ghostform, Hold Monster, Horizikaul’s Versatile Vibration, Lesser Planar Binding, Mana Sink, Mind Fog, Mordenkainen’s Private Sanctum, Multiplicity, Nethershield, Night Fighter, Overcome Force, Passwall, Penetrate Resistance, Permenency, Pillar of Attraction/Repulsion, Rary’s Telepathic Bond, Resonating Resistance, Sending, Spell Magnet, Stone Shape, Summon Monster V, Superior Resistance, Telekinesis, Teleport, Teleport Block, Teleport Trace, Transmute Mud to Rock, Transmute Rock to Mud, Wall of Force, Wall of Iron, Wall of Stone, Xorn Movement; 

Spellbook VI: 500 pages (192 pages blank)

6 – Active Anti-Divination, Analyze Dweomer, Antimagic Field, Antimagic Fog, Bestow, Bigby’s Forceful Hand, Cacaphonic Shield, Call of the Saphire, Chain Lightning, Conditional Spell, Contingency, Control Water, Control Weather, Disintegrate, Enforcer II, Enkili’s Lightning Storm, Eyebite, Flesh to Stone, Gate Seal, Globe of Invulnerability, Guards and Wards, Legend Lore, Lesser Ironguard, Make Manifest, Mass Haste, Mass Suggestion, Mass True Strike, Mordenkainen’s Lucubration, Oroster’s Revenge, Planar Binding, Power Word: Thunder, Prismatic Eye, Repulsion, Scry Blast, Seal Portal, Simbul’s Spell Matrix, Stone to Flesh, Summon Monster VI, Taldock’s Spell Inhibitor, Teleport Redirect, Tenser’s Transformation, Tirumeal’s Energy Spheres, Translocation Trick, True Seeing;

Spellbook VII: 500 pages (188 pages blank)

7 – Antimagic Aura, Banishment, Bigby’s Grasping Hand, Call of the Diamond, Dark Lightning, Dispel Antimagic, Energy Immunity, Ethereal Jaunt, Force Cage, Freezing Curse, Greater Ironguard, Greater Scrying, Infinite Step, Insanity, Invulnerability I, Jevicca’s Fourfold Ostracism, Limited Wish, Magical Deviation, Mass Fly, Mass Teleport, Meso’s Containment, Mordenkainen’s Magnificant Mansion, Otiluke’s Greater Dispelling Screen, Plane Shift, Power Word: Stun, Prismatic Spray, Prohibit Kind, Reverse Gravity, Sequester, Sever, Simbul’s Spell Sequencer, Spell Barrage, Spell Turning, Spellmaster, Statue, Summon Monster VII, Teleport Without Error, Wall of Eyes, Zajimarn’s Ice Claw Prison;

Spellbook VIII: 500 pages (185 pages blank)

8 – Antipathy, Bigby’s Clenched Fist, Blackstaff, Chains of Antimagic, Clone, Dimensional Lock, Discern Location, Enforcer III, Etherealness, Greater Planar Binding, Invulnerability II, Iron Body, Leech Field, Mantle of Egregrious Might, Mass Manifest, Maw of Chaos, Maze, Mind Blank, Otiluke’s Telekinetic Sphere, Polymorph Any Object, Power Word: Blind, Primal Release, Prismatic Wall, Protection from Spells, Rapid Journey, Spell Engine, Strength of Kadum, Summon Monster VIII, Symbol, Sympathy, Time Skip, Transcribe Symbol, Trap the Soul, Wall of Antimagic;

Spellbook IX: 500 pages (210 pages blank)

9 – Absorption, Arcana Form, Astral Projection, Bigby’s Crushing Hand, Chain Contingency, Dominate Monster, Duplicate, Elminster’s Effulgent Epuration, Enforcer IV, Foresight, Freedom, Gate, Imprisonment, Invulnerability III, Mordenkainen’s Disjunction, One Step Beyond, Power Word: Kill, Prismatic Helix, Prismatic Sphere, Refuge, Shapechange, Simbul’s Spell Trigger, Sphere of Deterioration, Summon Monster IX, Teleportation Circle, Temporal Stasis, Trigger, Two Minds, Wish


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

Are you going to open up a rogues gallery for the characters?

BTW, I've seen the other characters, and decided to go with my TANK option.  We've allready got an archer, a druid, and 2 arcane spellcasters, so I figured to go with the Muscle.
I should've asked this earlier, but..
Since we're not starting with cohorts/followers, should I leave the cohort creation up to you or how's that's going to work?  (I'll finish the character off by tommorow and we'll worry about that later.)


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 24, 2003)

No rogue's gallery yet, but when I post the IC game thread, I'll ask you all to move a completed version of your character to a thread in that forum - this is the 'under construction' thread, and we'll leave it as that until we have all the characters.

If you want a cohort, give me an overview of who and what he'll be (race, class, etc.), and I'll try to figure a way to fit him or her into the plot.

You can either create him yourself, or I can use the generic NPCs table in the DMG/ELH.

Animal companions.....up to your HD (as per the SRD description of _animal friendship_) in *animals*, unless you take the epic feat for a beast. Dire, legendary, whatever, as long as it meets those two restrictions. Your companion won't have been 'put asleep' with you, but you will 'receive' him right away in the initial encounter.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't worry about the para-elemental stats, I will be able to get them from a friend soon. 

Electric-ant: So, is the epic spell allowed? Also, what is the answer on books staying in effect in alternate forms?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm still tweaking him, but for now here's my tank:

Drago Musevini
40 Y/O Male Human Pal1/Monk25 (Outsider)
Aliment: LG
XP: 325,000

Str: 32 MOD: + 11 (18 Base + 3 lvl + 6 Magic + 5 Inherrent) 
Dex: 26 MOD: + 8 (16 Base + 6 Magic + 4 Inherrent)
Con: 22 MOD: + 6 (12 Base + 6 Magic + 4 Inherrent)
Int: 18 MOD: + 4 (14 Base + 3 Inherrent + 1 Age)
Wis: 31 MOD: + 10 (15 Base + 2 lvl + 8 Magic + 5 Inherrent + 1 Age)
Cha: 28 MOD: + 9 (15 Base + 1 lvl + 6 Magic + 5 Inherrent + 1 Age)

HP: 1d10+25d8+156=324
AC: 10+8 dex +10 Wis +5lvl+8Armour+3Deflection=44
Saves:  Fort: +37 Refl: +34 Will: +36
Init: +9
Speed: 110

BaB: 18
Melee Attack: +34
Ranged Attack: +31
Attacks: 
Unarmed Strike (+43/40/37/34/31) 1d20+16 damage
Flurry of Blows: (+41/41/38/35/32/29)

Skills: Tumble(+41/27), Balance(41/27), Hide(+59/27), Move Silent(+59/27), Listen(+59/27), Spot(+48/14.5), Diplomacy(+42/29)

Special Qualities: 
SR 38
Stuning Attack (25/day), Fort DC: 32
Quivering Palm (1/week), Fort DC: 32
Wholeness of Body(50HP/day)
Abundant Step 1400'
Immune to all diseases + poisons
Can speak with any living creature
No penalties for Age
Etherealness 25 rounds/day
DR 20/+1
Resistance: 30 (All Elemtents)
Fast healing 3
Darkvision 60'
Detect Magic at will
See Invisibility at will
Fly 2 hours/day
no need to eat/drink
Only requires 2 hours sleep/day
Outsider


Virtual Feats: 
Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Attack, Improved Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Improved Trip.

Feats: 8
Cosmopolitan(Diplomacy), W.Focus(Unarmed), Improved W.Focus(Unarmed)*, Expertise, Leadership, Great Fortitude, Combat Reflexes, Defensive Fighter*

*From Quintessential Fighter:  
Improved W. Focus gives you a +2  bonus to all attack rolls with the chosen weapon (Replaces W.Focus's +1, doesn't stack).
Defensive Fighter: you take a -2 to your attack roles instead of -4 when fighting defensively.

Epic Feats: 5
Epic W. Focus(Unarmed), Epic Leadership,  Infinite Deflection, Improved Spell Resistance, 1 more

Languages: Common, Draconic, 3 others

Equipment: 
Read Manual of Gainful Exercise + 5 (137,500)
Read Manual of Quick Action + 4 (110,000)
Read Manual of Bodily Health + 4 (110,000)
Read Tome of Clear Thought + 3 (82,500)
Read Tome of Understanding + 5 (137,500)
Read Tome of Leadership + 5 (137,500)
*Amulet of Striking (+5 Defending, Holy, Ghost Touch) (162,000)
**Circlet of Awareness (687,000)
Winged Boots (8,000)
***Robe of Subterfuge (19,000)
Belt of Str + 6 (36,000)
Coak of Cha + 6 (36,000)
Vest of Con + 6 (36,000)
Bracers of Armour + 8 (64,000)
Goggles of Night (8,000)
Ring of Universal Elemental Resistance, Major (216,000)
Ring of Fast Healing, Protection+3 & Sustenance(341,00)
Greater Luckstone+4 (160,000)
Bag of Holding II (5,000)

7,000 GP

*Amulet of Striking: Allows Enchantment of Unarmed Strikes as though they were MW Weapons.
**Circlet of Awareness: Gives a +20 Competence bonus to Spot & Listen and a +8 enhancement bonus
to Wisdom. ALSO Is an Intelligent Item with the following statistics: 
 16 Wis, 15 Int, 12 Cha
 Alignment: LG
 Communication mode: Empathy
 Primary Abilities: Detect Magic at will, See Invisibility at will
 Market Price adjustment of Intelligence: +15,000GP
***Robe of Subterfure: Robe of Blending, and +15 Move Silently.


----------



## Victim (Mar 25, 2003)

I've finished everything expect items.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 26, 2003)

Same here, I just gotta organize my equipment then I'll post.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 26, 2003)

*point out my numerous errors*

Sevolaan the Redeemer
Male Half-Orc, Chaotic Good
Fighter 10/ Holy Liberator 16

Str 31 		+10	(+1 increase, manual +2, belt +8)
Dex 17 	+3	(+5 manual)
Con 22 	+6	(+2 increase, Amulet +6)
Int 13 		+1
Wis 18 	+4	(Periapt +4)
Chr 26 	+8	(Cloak +6, +3 increase, tome +4)

Hp: 352 (26d10 + 156)
Ac:  34 (10 +16 Armor, +7 Shield, +1Dex)
Init: +5 
Speed: 20 ft.
BAB: +23/+18/+13/+8 (20/15/10/5base +3epic)

Fort: +31 (14base +3epic +6con +8chr)
Reflex: +18 (6 +3 +1 + 8)
Will: +25 (10 +3 +4 +8)

(+2 vs. enchantment based effects)
Immune to Charm and Compulsion

Attacks:
Long Sword: +40/ +35/ +30/ +25; 1d8 + 19 (15-20/ x2 + Epic Effects)
Long Bow (Mighty Composite): +31/26/21/16: 1d8+9 (x3)

Skills:
Diplomacy +29 (21 ranks)
Climb +20 (10 Ranks)
Handle Animal +29 (21 ranks)
Ride +19 (16 Ranks)
Knowledge (Religion) +17 (16 Ranks)
Sense Motive +24 (16 Ranks)

Feats/Abilities:
Improved Initiative
Weapon Focus: Long Sword 
Weapon Specialization: Long Sword
Improved Critical: Long Sword
Iron Will
Expertise
	Improved Trip
	Knock-Down
Power Attack
	Cleave
	Great Cleave

Divine Might [Divine]
Extra Smiting [Divine]

Overwhelming Critical [Epic]
Devastating Critical [Epic]
Epic Weapon Focus: Long Sword [Epic]
Epic Weapon Specialization: Long Sword [Epic]
Great Smiting [Epic]
Holy Strike [Epic]

Other Abilities:
Subversion: 5 mins of conversation plus full round action (touch attack) given second saving throw at +8 (Chr bonus) to charm/compulsion effects.
Smite Evil 2x/day: + 8 attack, +22 damage
Turn Undead as 14th Level Cleric: 11/day
Bonus to celestial companion.

Spells (16th Level Caster):
1st:  Bless, Remove Fear, Divine Favor
2nd: Bull’s Strength, Remove Paralysis, Shield Other
3rd: Dispel Magic x2, Magic Circle Against Evil
4th: Death Ward, Dispel Evil

Aran’yele
Celestial Dog
Magical Beast
11 HD
AC 24
Str 18
Int 10
Smite 1/day: +11 to damage
60’ Darkvision
Aic, Cold, Energy Resistance 15
Damage Reduction 5/+2
Spell Resistance (22)

Gear:

Armor:
Full Plate +7 [Epic]

Shield:
Large Wooden Shield +5
Arrow Deflection, Fortification, Moderate

Sword:
Longsword +5 
Speed, Keen



Weapons: 
+5 Mighty composite longbow (+4): Brilliant Energy, Shock; 
+2 Intelligent Dagger; 
+5 Arrows (50); +5 Arrows (20): Bane: Giant; +5 Arrows (20): Distance, Keen.
+5 Arrows (50): Bane: Undead, Disruption, Shock
+5 Arrows (50): Flaming Burst, Keen, Wounding
+5 Arrows
Arrows Of Slaying [Greater]: Outsider (Evil), Outsider (Lawful), Shapechanger, Undead

Wand of Dispel Evil (20) 50 Charges

Ring of Regeneration 
Ring of Freedom of Movement 
Ring of Spell Turning

Wondrous: Bracers of archery (+2 attack/+1 damage w/in 30’) 
Wondrous: Boots, winged (fly 2 hrs/day)
Wondrous: Bag of holding (Bag 4); 
Wondrous: Figurine of wondrous power (obsidian steed); 
Horseshoes of the Zephyr
Vestments of Faith

Wondrous: Amulet of health (+6);
Wondrous: Belt of Epic strength (+8) [Epic]
Wondrous: Cloak of Charisma (+6)
Wondrous: Periapt of Wisdom (+4) 

(Wondrous: Manual of gainful exercise +2)
(Wondrous: Tome of leadership and influence +4)
(Manual of Quickness in Action) 

Dagger: Pops the Pirate Gnome
A good hearted but lecherous sea fairing gnome with a fondness for "danin' girls"...
Int 16
Wis 18
Chr 8
Neutral Good
Communication: Speech
Ego: 19
Haste 1/day
Telekinesis 2/day
Languages: Aquan, Gnome, Goblin, Common
Primary Ability: Locate object in a 120-ft radius
Read Languages
Special Purpose Power +2 luck bonus to saving throws, +2 deflection bonus to AC, Spell Resistance (15)
Defeat/Slay Diametrically opposed alignment (NE)

Potion: Cure Serious Wounds (15) x10; Potion: Remove Disease (15); Haste (20) x4; Gaseous Form (20); Displacement (20)
Scroll: Dispel Magic (15), Divine Power (15), Cure Critical Wounds (15).

Treasure: 1,564gp

Exp: 325,000


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 29, 2003)

The rogue's gallery post is up here. Please move your characters over.

I have six characters so far, from Arknath, Sulli, Hob, Howling Coyote, Zack, and Jemal. I'm going to assume Chauzu is nearly ready.

The IC post is UP!

The Dreamers' Seal


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 29, 2003)

Actually, I just got a new job today, which means less playing time. So I'm gonna have to break loose from this game.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

I've done some modifications to mr Drago, so you may want to look over him again when I put him into the rogues gallery (which will be as soon as I'm done in the OOC thread)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 29, 2003)

Just lurking and saw that you lost one.  Still interested and ready on short notice  if you need one more 

GE


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 29, 2003)

::weird twisting-face emoticon::

Um, sure. As long as you can prepare a character before your first post, since we started in combat.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 29, 2003)

Already have one made for the possibility of a different game (Paragon Human Paladin 16th Level) which I will modify to your level and email or I can do something else FAST...do you have a preference?

GE


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 29, 2003)

Um...I'd rather no paragons.

However, I have an idea.

How about you use the generic epic NPC stats for whatever archetype you're thinking of, and then stealthily switch over when you have your real character completed?

If you can, try and finish it this weekend, please.

Let me know.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 29, 2003)

I'll do that.  I'll try to have something up tonight in either case.

GE


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

I think since the IC thread has started it's time to start talking about what I'ld like my Cohort to be..
First I need to know which of the modifiers apply to me. (I'm only listing the applicable ones, b/c The others I now don't affect.)
Great Prestige(+2), Fairness/Generosity(+1), and/or Special Power(+1)
My Leadership score will be 35+whatever applies, which will affect the lvl of my cohort.

Also, would you rather me tell you what kind I want so you can create her, or can I create her myself?  If the latter, what creation rules are we using for Cohorts?

(Yes, I know I'll have to recruit her during gameplay, so You'll also have to tell me what's possible for Cohorts... Are they allowed to be Epic level, do they use NPC equipment or PC equipment Gold amouts, what Stat points, etc..)

Anyways, I'm planning on a LG Elf (Either Arcane Archer or Lasher from Sword+Fist) named (If I get to name her) Tyr'iza Sina


----------



## Victim (Mar 29, 2003)

Travanos Mattenous
Human male
Cleric 21, Heirophant 5
34 years old
5' 10" 206 lb brown eyes, brown hair

Str 16 (12+4 in)
Dex 16 (10+6enhance)
Con 20 (16+4 in)
Int 18 (13+5 in)
Wis 34 (17+6 level +5 in, +6 enhance)
Cha 14 (10+4 in)

Spd: 30 (20)
Initiative: +7 (+4 feat, +3 dex)

Atts: +14/+9/+4 base

Dmg: 1d8 +5 +2d6 vs evil

AC: 43 (3 dex, +13 armor, +7 shield, +5 def, +5 nat)

F: +26 (+14 base, +5 Con, +5 resist, +1 luck, +1 comp)
R: +16 (+6 base, +3 dex, +5 resist, +1 luck, +1 comp)
W: +33 (+14 base, +12 wis, +5 resist, +1 luck, +1 comp)


Extend Spell, Persistent Spell, Empower Spell, Improved Initiative, Scribe Scroll, Holy Spell, Spell Penetration, Spell Focus Evocation

Epic Spell Casting, Ignore Material Components

Heirophant abilities: Spell like ability: Miracle 3/day, Eschew Materials feat, Divine Reach, Spell Power, Master of Energy

Domains: Strength, Sun

Concentration 20
Spellcraft 29
Knowledge Religion 29
Scry 20
Diplomacy 29
Heal 21
Knowledge Arcana 29
Sense Motive 13

Turn undead 5/day, level 25, +6 to check, 2d6+31 turn damage

Spells  +33 versus SR (+26 level, +4 feats, +2 spellpower, +1 comp)

0: 6: DC 24, 26 versus evil
1: 8+1: DC 25
2: 8+1: DC 26
3: 8+1: DC 27
4: 8+1: DC 28
5: 7+1: DC 29
6: 6+1: DC 30
7: 6+1: DC 31
8: 6+1: DC 32
9: 5+1: DC 33

+2 DC for evocation and/or against Evil targets

137.5k Tome +5 of Understanding
137.5k Tome +5 of Intellect
110k x 3: +4 inherent for Con, Cha, and Strength

Dawnfist: +1 Holy Eldritch Manawall Crushing Adamantine (+2) Heavy Mace 107k

Rod of Excellent Magic 650k

Boots of Greater Speed: Quickened haste (cl 13) for 39 rounds/day 100k

Ring of Protection +5 50k
Belt of Natural Armor +5 50k

+5 Mithral Full Plate of Invulnerability
+5 Shield of Heavy Fortification

+6 gloves of Dex and storing

Cloak of Resistance: +5 resistance 25k

Amulet of Divine Power: +6 Wis, +30 spellcraft, Undead turning, 94k

Helm of Teleportation 50k

Stone of Good luck and Competence: +1 luck to saves and skill checks, +1 competence to attacks, saves and checks 30k

Ring of double counterspells

Sanctify Weapon: 459k
DC 51
+10 enhancement bonus to a weapon
weapon counts as blessed
5 day duration
11 min casting time
2000 XP

79k GP left

1640 bonus XP left

I'm still messing around with items.  I'll probably mess around with stuff until I can afford a Helm of Teleportation, a ring of multi-counterspells, and maybe some other stuff (skills, true seeing).

Revised.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

Victim, I'm not the DM or anything, but I thought I should point out...
Your character has no class or level listed.

Also, I'm nosey, so I double-checked some of your items costs...

>+6 gloves of Dex and storing 
should be 40,400

>Cloak of Magic: +5 resistance and Fly at Will 
should only be 36,000, not 80K.

>Amulet of Divine Power: +6 Wis, +30 spellcraft, absorbs neg 
>levels and death attacks like a Scarab of Protection 
likewise not 80K, but 146,000

>Stone of Good luck and Competence: +1 luck to saves and skill
>checks, +1 competence to attacks, saves and checks. 
I don't have a clue where you got that competence bonus thingey from.


----------



## Victim (Mar 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Victim, I'm not the DM or anything, but I thought I should point out...
> Your character has no class or level listed.
> 
> Also, I'm nosey, so I double-checked some of your items costs...
> ...




No problem.  I appreciate the help.  I can't believe I didn't put classes.

The competence bonus is derived from the Pale Green Ioun Stone.

Fly at will is worth about 30k (3*5*1800).  +5 resistance is 25k.  So the resistance price doubles for 50k +30k = 80k.  I think you were using Fly once per day, and not on a command word.

Most of the price from the scarab of protection is in the SR.  15 SR costs 30k - what a joke.  Therefore, the remaining portion costs 8k.  36k (+6 Wis) and +36k (30^2*20*2) and +16k (8k*2) is 88k.

I messed up on the gloves by using the price for +4 versions for some reason.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

Allright, I'm always checking numbers, and I found this in Howling Coyotes character in the Rogues gallery, so I thought i'ld bring it to his attention here:

>+6 headband of power: +6 to all stats; 216000 gp
+6 to one stat: 36,000.  Every other one 72,000... 
72X5 + 36=396,000 not 216,000

Ricamros ring of protection: +5 ring of protection and major universal elemental resistance; 266000 gp.
Major Elemental Resistance Universal: 216,000
+5 ROP = 50,000.
Secondary feature of ROP makes it double.... 216+100=316,000

Staff of the Archmagi: Staff of power and staff of the magi; 714000 gp
Just wondering where you found the price tag to the staff of the magi, cuz i'ld really like to buy a deck of many things...  Or a sphere of annihilation.. that could be useful.  But I've never found which book lists the Artifact costs.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> Fly at will is worth about 30k (3*5*1800).  +5 resistance is 25k.  So the resistance price doubles for 50k +30k = 80k.  I think you were using Fly once per day, and not on a command word.



Actually I was using the Wings of Flying, which is a Cape that lets you fly on command and costs 5,500.  The only drawback is that it grows wings that are 20' long.. which could be bad inside a cave, I suppose..



> Most of the price from the scarab of protection is in the SR.  15 SR costs 30k - what a joke.  Therefore, the remaining portion costs 8k.  36k (+6 Wis) and +36k (30^2*20*2) and +16k (8k*2) is 88k.



AH, didn't realize that.  OF course you do realize the reason the Scarab is so cheap is b/c after 12 uses it crumbles to dust, right?  So it's basically a charged item with 12 charges.  50 charges is HALF the 'unlimited' use ability, so if you don't want the entire thing collapsing that would cost...
8K/12 =666.6/charge.  X50=33333.3  X2(Unlimited Base Price)=66,666
66,666(Permanent Protection from Death affects) + 72K(Wis) +36K(Skill) = 174,666.
Of course it MIGHT not crumble when the charges are done, that'd be up to the DM.. but Just b/c it has some permanent features doesn't mean it won't crumble (The Scarab has SR15, a permanent ability, yet it crumbles).



> I messed up on the gloves by using the price for +4 versions for some reason.




O I C.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Allright, I'm always checking numbers, and I found this in Howling Coyotes character in the Rogues gallery, so I thought i'ld bring it to his attention here:
> 
> >+6 headband of power: +6 to all stats; 216000 gp
> +6 to one stat: 36,000.  Every other one 72,000...
> ...




Oops, I forgot to double the additional effects. 

Didn't find the price for staff of the magi. I took staff of power, upgraded its caster level to 20, added rod of absorption, SR, and spells from staff of the magi.

I think I have to recalculate the staff’s price also. 

And of course reallocate my resources.

EDIT: Okay, the staff's price should be 874000 gp.

Silly me, I forgot to thank you about pointing my error. 

Now to squeeze 400000 from somewhere.


----------



## Victim (Mar 29, 2003)

Hmm.  Good point.  I forgot that the entire scarab is used up.  Perhaps I should just remove that feature.  Replace it with undead turning or something.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 29, 2003)

*Best I could do on short notice*

Let me know if there are any glaring errors

Jariwyn Brightshield
Half-Celestial Human Ranger 1 / Paladin 22

33 Str: 17 Base +4 Racial +5 tome/inherent +6 belt/enhance +1 level
26 Dex: 16 Base +2 Racial +4 tome/inherent +4 enhance
32 Con: 16 Base +4 Racial +5 tome/inherent +6 enhance +1 Level
18 Int:  11 Base +2 Racial +5 tome/inherent
26 Wis: 16 Base +4 Racial +5 tome/inherent +1 Level
36 Cha: 17 Base +4 Racial +8 rod/enhance +5 tome/inherent +2 level


AC:  41 - 10 Base + 1 Natural +10 Armor + 7 shield + 5 ring +8 Dex
HP: 434 (23d10 +253) 
Speed: 60 ft (Boots)
BaB: 22/17/12/7
Initiative: +8 Dex
Alignment: LG
XP: 

Special Attacks: Prot/Evil (3/day); Bless, Aid, Detect Evil (will); Cure Serious; Neutralize Poison; Holy Smite; Remove Disease (spell); Dispel Evil; Holy Word; Holy Aura (3/day); Hallow; Symbol; Summon Monster IX (Celestial Only); Resurrection; Smite (+13 AT/+22 Dam)

Special: remove Disease 6/week; turn (3+cha/day); Special Mount

Saves:
+43 Fort: 13 Base  +1 Epic Divine +5 resist +13 Divine +11 Abil
+33 Refl:  6 Base  +1 Epic Divine +5 resist +13 Divine +8 Abil
+33 Will:  6 Base +1 Epic Divine +5 resist +13 Divine +8 Abil

Special Defense:  Immune to Acid, Disease, Cold, Electricity, +4 vs. Poison (Racial) Immune to fear (Class); Immune to Fire (Ring);  SR 21 (mantle); Cannot be Flanked/caught flatfooted (robe)

Attacks
Fist of Pelor +36/31/26/21  d6 +11
Ghoul bane +36/31/26/21	d6+5

Spells (5/5/5/5):
1- Bless Water, Bless Weapon, Divine Favor, CLW x2
2- Delay Poison, Shield Other x2, Remove Paralysis x2
3- Discern Lies, Dispel Magic, Heal Mount, CMW x2
4- Neutralize Poison, Freedom of Movement, CSW x3

Feats: Tracking (bonus); Two Weapon Fighting (Bonus); Ambidexterity (Bonus); Human (bonus); 1,3, Leadership; Improved Two Weapon Fighting; Improved Critical (Light Mace); Greater Two Weapon Fighting; Epic Leadership; Great Smite; Divine Might (Cha bonus to Dam for Cha bonus rounds – uses turn attempt); Perfect Two Weapon Fighting; Penetrate Damage Reduction


Skills: Concentration +21; Diplomacy +33; Intuit Direction +18; Jump +21; Knowledge Religion +26; Ride +28; Spot +28; Wilderness Lore +34

Helm	0
Goggles of Night	8000
Cloak of Resistance +5	25000
Amulet: Phylactory of Faithfulness	1000
Armor: Celestial armor +5	81600
Robe of Eyes	90000
Vestment of SR 21	90,000
Bracers of speed – double duration	20000
Gauntlets of Dexterity and con (+4 / +6)	70,000
Ring: Elemental Immunity Fire	240000
Ring Protection +5	50000
Belt: Giant Strength	36,000
Boots; Springing and striding	6000
Tomes and Manuals	797500
 Rod of Epic Splendor	297000
"ghoulbane" Holy Defending Undead Bane	200305
Daern’s Instant Fortress	55000
Dimensional Shackles	26000
Quiver of Elhona	1800
Lens of detection	3500
Candle of Truth x 8	20000
Heward’s Handy Haversack	2000
 Gentry’s Aegis (+5 animated med. Fortified shield)	100,170
Bow +5 (+4 Str)	50800
Arrows +5	50350
"Fist of Pelor" mace – Holy Avenger	120305
	2,442,330


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 29, 2003)

Made some changes to Ricamros.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 29, 2003)

well looks like things started in my absence so I'll back out... feel free to use the quirky character as an npc/ plot hook... perhaps the captain of an airship?   Anyway... enjoy the game!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

Hob - I think there's still room for you to get in, as not everyone has 'awoken' yet.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, there are seven sarcophagi and five responses so far. 

Jump in.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 30, 2003)

Jemal...In reply to your comment about the "Egregrious Might" on your monk...it was on purpose!!    LOL...

I've tried to go over everyone's character sheet and note what bonus types they have to what abilities/skills/et al...since Merris is the "buffer/banisher" I believe he would be very familiar with the party's equipment and accomodate it with the spells he chooses...

ANT:  WOW!! Explosive start! I like!


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks!

So, I have completed characters from everyone who originally expressed interest so far, excluding Chauzu who dropped out. That makes eight total. If you don't have 'posted' by your name, that means you haven't responded the IC thread yet - spots are closing fast, only seven sarcophagi!  I'll edit to eight sarcophagi if no one drops out. If you don't have 'gallery' by your name, that means you haven't yet added your completed character to the gallery - please do so.

GoldenEagle - Jariwyn Brightshield (Rgr1/Pal22/HCel3) posted, gallery
Arknath - Meriss von Kithen (Abj10/Inc13/ArL3) posted
Sulli - Robin Wood (Ftr6/Rog10/DpSn10) posted, gallery
Hob Marshmallowfoot - Sevolaan the Redeemer (Ftr10/Hlb16) gallery
Howling Coyote - Ricamros the White (Brd6/Wiz19/Acm1) posted, gallery
Zack2216 - Cyren Stormsmite (Dru25)
Victim - Travenous Mattenos (Clr21/Hei5)
Jemal - Drago Musevini (Pal1/Mnk25) posted, gallery

I'm going to wait a bit if you haven't responded to the IC thread, but there's been a nearly two day window to respond. If you'd rather not continue with the game, I understand, whether it's disinterest or real life concerns or IC burnout or whatever, but I'd appreciate it if you dropped a post so we can get on with the combat.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 30, 2003)

Would this be a good time to discuss cohort/special mounts?  I'd like to have a special dragon mount if that is okay.   I can work something up based on the leadership score if you like ( I just need you to tell me which modifiers apply)

GE


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, this would be a good time.

If you want an animal companion, mount, or cohort, please give a few details here, and I'll let you know. I will do my best to work him/her/it into the plot - there will be plenty of opportunity, as far as I have planned.

Dragon will be tricky, but I might be able to work it in - it will be later in the plot, however (or not, depending on your choices). Is that OK? If you'd rather sooner than later, I have another idea, though it makes a tad less sense roleplay-wise. Let me know.

Animal companions - let me know soon....they'll be in this first encounter.

For cohorts - Jemal, all three modifiers you mention apply to each of you.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 30, 2003)

That's ok... I think after reading the ic thread I am realizing how out of my league mechanically I am here anyway; I would slow you guys down... I'm going to back out here and let the 7 sarcophogi get filled by some other folks.


----------



## Calim (Mar 30, 2003)

ant if you still need someone I got a sacred fist monk i could drop in here if you are in need


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 30, 2003)

I was looking for a mount.  I liked the dragon idea because it could polymorph into a humanoid.  I am open to ideas about a different type of mount or even just a "normal" cohort also.  What did you have in mind?

GE


----------



## Victim (Mar 31, 2003)

I edited my character a bit.  Can we start off with long duration buffs running?  I still need to pick spells too.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 31, 2003)

Leadership score: 39.

So again what creation rules should I use for my Cohort?  Equipment, lvl, xp, stats, HP, etc?


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 1, 2003)

I would like a legendary bear. Do I need to pay the exp to have it advanced to 25 HD?


----------



## electric-ant (Apr 1, 2003)

Sorry for the late post, guys....epic combat is a pain. I hope I didn't lose track of anything - let me know if you catch any errors.

NPC creation rules for cohorts.

Legendary bear is cool, but you have to pay the price for it - i.e., you have to write up the stats. 

Don't start with buffs running, but if you have a spell like the _spell trigger_, that's cool.

I can't say too much...wouldn't want to give away the plot.  Just give me a decision, and I'll work it in - if it's a dragon, it can be sooner and not make quite as much sense, or be later and fit in perfectly. No pressure from the role-play Nazis. 

We're up to 6 sarcophagi.....fill 'em up, Calim.


----------



## Arknath (Apr 1, 2003)

Ant...Don't forget to include my other lammasu's location (if important) in the end description..


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

> NPC creation rules for cohorts.




and what ARE the npc creation rules?  Where can I find them?  I know where to find the NPC $$ but that's it.


----------



## Calim (Apr 1, 2003)

*I did him quick so let me know where I messed up*

Terrek is a disciple of a holy order who studied the destruction caused by fire and ice.  He is a warrior of this order 



Terrek Aquinas
Monk 15
Sacred Fist 10
Cleric 1
41 years old
5' 6" 179 lb blue eyes, Red hair

Str 24 (16+4 in+4 en)
Dex 18 (18+5 in)
Con 16 (11+5 in)
Int 19 (14+5 in)
Wis 40 (17+6 level +5 in, +12 enhance)
Cha 11 (11)

Spd: 110
Initiative: +8
+41 = +15 wisdom +7 strength +3 epic +14 levels +1 weapon Focus + 1 epic weapon focus

Atts: +41/+38/+35/+32/+29 
Flurry +39/+39/+36/+33/+30/+27
hasted flurry +41/+39/+39/+36/+33/+30/+27
Fists are effectively +19 weapons per Sacred fist class abilities

Dmg: 1d20 +15 sacred fist +2d6 vs evil + 5 strength (19-20threat range)
Sacred Flame 1d6+15 damage left hand blue right hand red

hp 208

AC: 51 (4 dex, +8 armor, +5 monk, +5 def, +15 wisdom, +4 Concentration)

F: +24 (+13 base, +3 epic, +3 Con,+5 res)
R: +23 (+11 base, +3epic, +4 dex,+5 res)
W: +32 (+9 base, +3epic, +15 wis,+5 res) 
save +2 vs enchantment spells


Alertness,
Improved Init, 
Improved Crit(Unarmed Strike)
Combat Reflexes, 
Weapon Focus(unarmed Strike), 
Run, 
Power Attack, 
Cleave, 
Combat Casting, 
Unarmed Strike, 
Stunning Attack, 
Evasion, 
Deflect Arrows, 
Still Mind, 
Slow Fall 50ft, 
Purity of Body, 
Improved Trip, 
Wholeness of Body, 
Leap of the Clouds, 
Improved Evasion, 
Ki Strike +2, 
Quivering Palm
Automatic Search check if within 5' of secret/concealed door,
Blindsight 30',
Code of Conduct,
Flurry of Blows, 
Immunity to sleep, 
Inner Armor 6/day,
No Shadow Blows,
Puissant Fists(+10),
Purity of Body,
Sacred Flame(d6+15)
Smite 1/day,
Spontaneous casting,
Stunning Attack 16/day (DC 32),
Turn Undead 3/day,
Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC),
Uncanny Dodge (can't be flanked),

Righteous strike, Epic Weapon focus
Keen Strike, Vorpal Strike, bought with 10k apiece

LANGUAGES 
Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome 

Domain
 Granted Power

Fire
 Turn or destroy water creatures as a good cleric. Rebuke or command fire creatures as an evil cleric. 3 + CHA modifier attempts per day.

Winter
 You gain cold resistance 5

Destruction
 You gain the smite power, a supernatural ability to make a single melee attack with +4 bonus to hit and damage bonus equal to your cleric level once per day.



Concentration 29+4=33
Hide 29+4=33
Tumble 29+4=33
Jump 25 +5 +30=60
Listen 29+2+15=46
Spot 14+2+15=31
Move Silently 29+4+10=43
Knowledge Religion 4 + 4 =8

137.5k x 5  Tome's
Monk's Belt 9000
Bracers of Armor 64000
Ring of Prot +5 50000
Headband of Sustenance 2500
ring of Universal Elemental Resistance Major 216000
Periapt of Epic Wisdom 1440000
vest of Resistance +5 25000
Boots of Elven Kind and jumping +30 6000

Spell DC 25 + Spell Level 0
1- 6
2- 6
3- 6
4- 4


1:       
Bless Water 
Burial Blessing
Cure Light Wounds prepared x2
Curse Water
Divine Favor prepared x2
Endure Elements  
Entropic Shield
Inflict Light Wounds
Invisibility to Undead
Magic Stone
Magic Weapon
Protection from Chaos  
Protection from Evil prepared
Protection from Good
Protection from Law  
Sanctuary prepared
Shield of Faith 

2:       
Aid
Augury
Brambles 
Bull's Strength
Cure Moderate Wounds preparedx2
Death Knell
Delay Poison
Endurance prepared x2 
Gentle Repose
Inflict Moderate Wounds preparedx2
Lesser Restoration
Resist Elements 
Speak with Animals
Undetectable Alignment  

3:       
Bestow Curse
Chain of Eyes   
Contagion   
Continual Flame   
Cure Serious Wounds preparedx2
Curse of the Brute 
Daylight 
Deeper Darkness 
Flame of Faith 
Glyph of Warding 
Inflict Serious Wounds preparedx2
Magic Vestment 
Meld into Stone 
Negative Energy Protection preparedx2
Obscure Object 
Protection from Elements 
Remove Curse 
Remove Disease 
Speak with Plants 
Spikes 
Stone Shape 
Water Breathing 
Water Walk 

4:       
Air Walk prepared
Beast Claws 
Cure Critical Wounds preparedx2
Death Ward 
Divination 
Divine Power 
Freedom of Movement 
Imbue with Spell Ability 
Inflict Critical Wounds prepared
Neutralize Poison 
Restoration 
Status 
Tongues 
Unfailing Endurance

Destruction Domain
Granted Power: You gain the smite power, the supernatural ability to make a single melee attack with a +4 attack bonus and a damage bonus equal to your cleric level (if you hit).  You must declare the smite before making the attack.  It is usable once per day.

Destruction Domain Spells
1	Inflict Light Wounds
2	Shatter
3	Contagion 
4	Inflict Critical Wounds

Fire Domain
Granted Power: Turn or destroy water creatures as a good cleric turns or destroys undead.  Rebuke or command fire creatures as an evil cleric rebukes or commands undead.  Use this ability a number of times equal to 3 + your Charisma modifier per day.

Fire Domain Spells
1	Burning Hands prepare
2	Produce Flame prepare
3	Resist Elements*
4	Wall of Fire prepared

Winter Domain
Granted Power: You gain cold resistance 5.

Winter Domain Spells
1	Ray of Frost
2	Chill Metal
3	Protection from Elements prepared
4	Sleet Storm


----------



## Calim (Apr 1, 2003)

Electric-ant look him over and I will post as soon as you say to.

I tried keeping him simple the only thing strange was the only thing pcgen had for a cold type domain was winter from dragon magazine 297 so i chose it in lieu of something you might not have in your ability to get.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2003)

um.. how'd you get 20/20/16 as BASE saves?  base saves don't increase after lvl 20.


----------



## Victim (Apr 2, 2003)

For all intents and purposes, epic save bonuses are the same thing as base saves.


----------



## Calim (Apr 2, 2003)

there fixed his saves

as i said he was quick so let me know where else i screwed up


----------



## electric-ant (Apr 2, 2003)

I didn't calculate all the numbers, but it looks OK. Could you break down your attack bonuses, though?

Go ahead and post in the IC thread.

Jemal, I really appreciate you proof-reading everyone's characters - it really makes everything run smoother. Thank you!


----------



## Arknath (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey...here's a question for the DM/other players...

Chain Spell says that the target spell must have a single target and must have a range greater than touch.  Would it be a legal move to prepare a Reach Spell and then Chain Spell it?  Or is that not applicable?


----------



## Calim (Apr 2, 2003)

I broke up the First attack and edited it into the sheet upstairs

I aint got my books but that looks right.

got home used my books and corrected my attacks also prepared spells as i had forgotten


----------



## Calim (Apr 11, 2003)

A week with no posts?


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Hey...here's a question for the DM/other players...
> 
> Chain Spell says that the target spell must have a single target and must have a range greater than touch.  Would it be a legal move to prepare a Reach Spell and then Chain Spell it?  Or is that not applicable? *




I'm not a player in this game but as DM in R/L, I and the other groups I'm in have allowed it.  The +4 spell levels makes it reasonable.

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Apr 11, 2003)

> I'm not a player in this game but as DM in R/L, I and the other groups I'm in have allowed it. The +4 spell levels makes it reasonable.




Actually it's +5 levels...but it's plus +3 if you are an incantrix


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 12, 2003)

a dragon mount wherever you think it fits.  If you tell me what HD to use I can get the stats together.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 20, 2003)

Electric Ant, are you still tickin? When can we hope for an update?


----------



## Calim (Apr 20, 2003)

according to the system he has not posted since 4-2 so maybe his computer died


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 21, 2003)

I don't know about his, but my computers pretty much dead. 
After spending couple of days with my girlfriend I come home and find out that my computer has a broken hard drive and two broken fans, and the other fan was the processor cooler, luckily the processor survived.
Ooh joy, proves that you can't have happiness without some unhappiness (or is my computer just jealous).


----------

